# CLOMID CHICKS "THE OLDIES" PART 4



## Suzie

Happy Chatting   to all  xx


----------



## kellydallard

Well hhheeeeeeelllooo   

Thanks so much for thinking of me you lovely bunch,made me well up (flippin hormones eh!) Well it will be 9 days tomorrow till we test and we are alot more posotive this time round. I was very ill on our first attempt and I am sure it didnt help at all.

Alot healthier so thats a start(even though I am still a heffer) am also having regular accupuncture which at forst I was sceptical about but I have found its really helped me stress wise and also helped with the womb lining and egg quality,took me only 1 week to stimm this time.

Big loves to Olive,Sal,Bendy,Sarah,Flower & Kerry hope your all ok

whats the goss and what stages are you all at

Looks like there has been a fab diet sweeping you lot by,give us a clue as to what your secret is,I will be needing it in just over 9 months     

Take care and I will pop in v.soon

ps-thanks Flower and Sal for your pm's your all so lovely  

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot

Awwwww hello Kelly 

Lovely to see you hunny.  I've got everything crossed for you, we need another Oldie BFP and it has your name on it.

Nothing much to report with me, got this month and next on clomid then thats it till IVF, hence the losing weight    We're all doing really well with the weight loss, following different plans, I'm doing WW.  I've lost 25lbs and am trying to get another stone off for xmas, 14 weeks 

Love and babydust, keep us posted   xxxxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning Peeps

How are we all today Nearly FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Kelly   So lovely to hear from you. I really hope it works this time. I would be so chuffed if any of us "oldies" got thier BFP and it is about time   I am sure we are due one

Kerry   hows your smokers cough?? Yu should keep off the woodbines   

Sarah   How are the boys? Any more strange pressies? 

B3ndy  You lady of leisure you. Anything nice planned for todfay or just a lot of bumming about or   up the builders 

Flower   did you have a good night? It was treat night wasnt it 

Binty   you work to hard madam. Take it easy chick 

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Sal, how are you today?  Had a nice chinese (only a takeaway one from Asda but it meant no cooking) and we had some prawn toast and spring rolls Mmmm  and a bottle of red!   Was in bed for 10pm knackered but we were up (as was most of our close) at 4am it sounded like a fox was either in a fight or screaming or something. couldnt see anything and then couldnt get back to sleep!  I expected blood and guts all over this morning 

Ewwww spiders - HATE THEM!!  

B3ndy - hows it going?  where you getting all your fab new smilies from?   Don't you just hate endo, i hate it hate it hate it. Evil it is 

Kerry/Sarah/Binty  my lovelies how are you today?   

Only one more get up tomorrow then I'm off till Thursday 

xxxx


----------



## scratch

I am not to bad today. I think I am just looking forward to a nice early night and then the weekend. And it is getting closer and closer to my holiday which I cant wait for. Get my bt results tomorrow which should make interesting reading.

Oooh chinese. DH is a chinese man I am more of an indian girl. Basically though I will eat anything I aint that fussy


----------



## flowerpot

Good luck for the results sal, will this tell you if you have ov'd without medication through your weight loss?  that will be interesting.

I like curry or chinese, not that fussed   I'm definitely more an Italian lover though, I'd go for pasta over curry/chinese every time.   Luckilly were not takeaway people really, hardly ever ring for a chinese/curry/pizza etc - good job as I'd be even more of a heffer 

Got training at 10 for an hour so gonna go and make a cuppa


----------



## scratch

I love Italian too. I just adore the calzone pizzas that are folded in half yum yum. There is a little italian near us and it has been there for years. the food is spot on and well priced


----------



## flowerpot

is it the one a bit further down the road near a pub Sal?  I think we've been in that pub once


----------



## scratch

I know which one you mean that one is nice but a little pricey and not as authentic. The other one is in the town centre near the old police station. It has been there for years.


----------



## flowerpot

ah right, my friend i'm sure has been there, she loves Italian food too


----------



## scratch

We always go for our anniversary and we went for my birthday. DD loves the pizzas and the steaks are nice too. Oooo making me hungry!!


----------



## flowerpot

we've got a lovely authentic one near us too and thats where we go for special days like anniversaries/birthdays.  we get a taxi there and stagger back!  we had an est est est literally 10 mins walk from home but it changed hands and isnt as good. its not doing well now and is in fact up for sale. hope another good one gets it.


----------



## scratch

just had my blood results back. I need a little help with the results.

Progesterone 2.9 I know what that means

FSH   5

OESTRADIOL  773
  
LH    14

So basically 2 cons and my gp have always maintained my weight stopped my oving naturally. And now my bloods prove they were alltalking out of thier [email protected]!!

I am so [email protected]@ed that I have done all this for nothing


----------



## b3ndy

ola

blimey - that was a blast from the past from Kelly - got everything crossed for you hon!!   (i've been reading your 2ww diary too and you're sounding v   ...so hope this month brings everything you're wishing for!!)

Flower - morning chuck - the smilies are from smileypaddotcom - some very funny ones in there.

Sal - not much planned today - dh is off working from home today (and no doubt bugging me!! ) and i've got a hair chop and colour finally at 1230. I've just seen your post about the bt's - so sorry hon that it wasn't the result you wanted, but please don't think it was all for nothing....it could still have been taken on the wrong day...and think about how much better you feel for all the weight loss.....it'll be interesting to see what the readings come back as when you're back on the   pills......DON'T be   hon...hang in there!!  

Kerry, Sarah, Binty   chicks

S
xx


----------



## scratch

thanks B3ndy I just feel like I want to cry


----------



## binty

Morning,

Sal.. so sorry about your results hun   as B3ndy said it could have been taken too early
B3ndy.. what colour are you getting  
 Kerry, Sarah, Flower - how are you all today

Had lovely evening last night me a dh had really big heart to heart about his job etc - looks like he may set himself up as a consultant.

Well be get some work done as leaving at 3:30 for Chiropodist

Binty


----------



## scratch

thanks chicks


----------



## b3ndy

Hi ya Binty - it'll be the normal blonde with highlights...boring but it works for me!!

Sal - I know this will be gutting news to you hon and you were feeling so positive....BUT in the long run the loss WILL be good for you!! What the results do prove are that you were right in standing your ground with the docs about your lack of ovulation - what they should be doing now is finding out why you're still not ovulating. Perhaps give them a call today and see that their take is on this, make an appointment to talk this all over....but most of all stay


----------



## scratch

I have made an appointment for Monday afternoon so hopefully I should get some answers. My gp is usually quite good


----------



## b3ndy

Good stuff Sal - that's the way forward -  stay    hon...note down some of your questions for the doctor now, whilst you're still feeling fired up.


----------



## scratch

I wish I did feel fired up. At the minute I just feel so deflated. It is hard to describe


----------



## b3ndy

not at all - i know it's different for me as I do ovulate but I remember getting excited about my bt's the first month I was on the   pills and the results were WORSE than when I WASN'T on them!! I was soooooooo gutted. It just goes to prove with you though, that your docs could have been wrong holding so much confidence in the fact in the weight loss being the answer to everything, maybe now they'll look at other options - make sure they do!!


----------



## scratch

they better [email protected] had or else!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

That's the stuff Sal!!!


----------



## flowerpot

oh Sal  so sorry you got bad results.  Like B3ndy says you are proof that being overweight and losing it doesn't miracously make you ovulate.  As for the FSH/fh/oestradiol, have a look at my posting yesterday as Minxy and others helped me on it x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal  hun sorry about your BT results BUT its great you have lost weight for yourself and IT WILL HELP!!!!!    Don't give up hun...keep  

Flower - Mmm all this talk of chinese, indian and italian.....you should live in the sticks where we have to travel 10 miles to get anywhere decent....you soon save money and calories  

Binty - Hiya hun sounds interesting your DH 's decision!!!

B3ndy - bout time you got your wig sorted out hun    You OK?  DH bugging you yet   

Where is Kerry today?  

Oppps nearly forgot Kelly!!!!!    Been reading your diary hun and feeling      positive for you .....fingerscrossed!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, Binty and Sarah

Binty, sounds good about dh job, does he seem happier?  

Remind me girls, whose other dh job was under threat, i seem to remember someone else finding that out in addition to kerry and me recently. was it you Sal?


----------



## KerryB

Sal....oh hun I'm sorry your level wasn't good. I agree with B3ndy maybe now they'll investigate further. Stay strong  

Sorry not been about, DBB here and I'm busy, plus I feel   today too. Don't know why. Smokers cough is getting me down, had a bad nights sleep and generally feel under the weather.

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry  sorry you feel sad honey, we are all here if you need us.  Some days you just feel like that, and if you are run down as well its even worse xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - Yeh think it was sal!!!

 Kerry


----------



## scratch

it was my dh. They have put off coming to the manchester site so they still dont know. We have decided to worry about it if and when it happens.

Kerry  Sorry your still poorly chick you look after you!!


----------



## b3ndy

at me sorting the wig out at last Sarah!! my roots are hideous!!

Kerry - could you even dose yourself up with some Night Nurse tablets tonight so you get a decent nights sleep? it'll make you feel a hell of a lot better.

Sal - i'm not sure about the other things listed on your reading - but did they give you your LH and FSH aswell as your progesterone levels? and what day were you tested on?

Binty - what would your dh be consulting in? My dh is a consultant and the only thing I would say about his job is that he has to travel loads with it - so as long as your dh is ok with that it can be a rewarding job.

Flower - how was your training?


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  I was tested on cd 21


----------



## b3ndy

Is there a chance your cycle is going to be longer this month and they tested too early?


----------



## b3ndy

Right chicks - sorry got to love you and leave you

will be back laters

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls, I'm so lucky to have you all  

I need to go shopping for DH's birthday but really don't have the energy. I've already bought him some Timberland boots he wanted, a DVD, a CD. I'm not meant to be spending much as we don't know whats happening with his job, but want to get something else as well. Might go after work tomorrow instead of lunchtime today.


----------



## scratch

I just want to go home now. I am really struggling to stay here now!!!


----------



## scratch

I am logging off now chicks. 

Have alovely evening

Kerry  hope your feeling better tomorrow

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

Sorry girls, got waylaid!

See ya sal - like B3ndy says, could day 21 have been too early? What CD did you have all those twinges etc that you thought could be ovulation?  Also the FSH/LH readings that I have had have been on CD2 - were yours on CD21?  That would make a difference to the results for those.

Kerry - if only you could get a good nights sleep, it would make a huge difference

B3ndy - training was pants, but I've gotta do it.  Its this new NHS computer system thats cost billions, basically so when you see your GP he/she can book you into a hospital slot there and then.  unfortunately thats when the hard work starts for us at the hospital and its a right faff.  Why they couldnt just leave it alone is anyones guess.  The government coming up with stupid ideas again and not speaking to the people that matter.  Right, *Flowerpot steps off the soap box*


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say girls, isnt it terrible about Richard Hammond.  I know we have talked about him on here before.  His poor wife and children.  

I'm going soon, everyone seems to be sciving or working hard so speak tomorrow   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Its sad isn't it   I do hope he gets better soon.  

 guys I am logging off in a while to get some 'work' done before going home via tesco....oh joy  

ITS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

I've not stopped today! DBB is driving me mental, and DBB2 as well! Their both muppets!

Bye Flower and Sarah


----------



## scratch

Glad you lot havent gossiped to much and left me behind. I feel a little better now dd is home. We have had a big cuddle

Thanks girlies for putting up with me. I know I dont have much right to be down about all the if stuff because I am so lucky to have dd.  But I just want you all to know how much support you give me and you really are wonderful people


----------



## KerryB

Right back at you Sal  

Going to log off now so I can get finished. Hope we're all more   tomorrow

Love you all lots
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

ello ello ello 

i'm back again - and about a half stone lighter now I've had my wig chopped!!!    

Sal - that's what we're here for chuck!! glad to hear you and dd have had some nice  

Flower -   hon - have a good evening - is that new system all about the new 'patient choice' stuff? We were trying to find out more about it earlier this year when talking IVF - coz the hospitals I would be sent to on the NHS are pants compared to others in my county.

SArah - you gone too hon   - you've been a busy bee this week - not long til your hols now eh?? ...btw - am loving your pet photo!! 

Kerry - go home and get some rest tonight and do b'day shopping tomorrow - you'll feel better for it. Sounds like you've got some nice stuff for dh already though....and what with the   night you have in store for him, what a top b'day he'll have. See ya tomorrow chick!! 

I was shocked too to hear about Richard Hammond - there'll be a huge inquiry at the beeb into how the accident happened. I just hope the injuries aren't too serious.

btw - jocole has gone for her scan today - so sent her some   thoughts - hope it went ok.

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - she's already posted - looks like it all went ok and she saw a heartbeat!!

   

At last some GOOD news.

Right girls - will 'speak' tomorrow - but won't be on til later in day as am having to drive to Surrey in the morning to pick up my neice as my folks are looking after her for the weekend.

have a nice night everyone!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I have just one word for you lot this morning

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Morning!

WOO HOO........FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

thank god for that. Is anyone else struggling to get up now with the darker mornings??


----------



## flowerpot

FRIDAY!  And even better I'm off work till next Thursday wooo-hooo!!

I hate the dark mornings, October is my worst month I always feel like crap.

B3ndy, yeah it is the patient choice thing, basically when its fully running you can attend your GP and he will decide what specialty you need to go to, say orthopaedics, he will then give you the option of 5 hospitals who have orthopaedics clinics and you can select from the availability which date and time you want. You walk out the GP's with the letter.   Thats all well and good but then it causes headaches for us at the hospital when GP's are booking into inappropriate/reduced slots or using up urgent slots with routine bookings and we have to put it right!!  I don't think the IVF and them type of things will be part of it as they have extended waiting lists, I guess the initially consultation appointment could be though.  Eventually you wont have to wait more than 6 weeks for an appointment, but you may have to attend a hospital which isnt your local one.


----------



## flowerpot

Just booked on a 3rd Xmas do!  its costing me a fortune but its Xmas     We're having our works one in manchester, then an office one with some people who have left at a restaurant then dh came home last night and said he's booked us on to theirs! Actually his is good, its all paid for him and me, meal etc in a posh hotel in blackpool and we just have to pay 50 quid for the room if we wanna stay


----------



## KerryB

Is it dark in the morning?? Its not at 7.15 in HC!! I do hate dark mornings though, its really depresses me and dark evenings.

Don't get me started on Xmas! Can't think about it yet!


----------



## sarahstewart

You lazy poo Kerry   its dark here at 6.30am!!!!!!  When my personal alarm (Bowie) wakes me  

Sal - YEH for Friday!!!!!!  

Flower - Christmas [email protected]@dy hell thats ages away.....not sure what we are gonna do this year....go to parents or have people round  

B3ndy - what pet pic....can you vote on the competition yet?  

Binty - are you around hun?


----------



## flowerpot

oooh can we vote?

We book our work xmas do in august!  because we then put a tenner a month away to pay for it come december    think me and dh going to my mum and dads for xmas dinner, mums already bought the crackers in TK Max the other day as they were on offer     We usually alternate between theirs and MIL/FIL each year but we stay over at MIL/FIL house every year, if eating at my mum and dads we stagger to theirs after.


----------



## sarahstewart

I have already bought crackers for the cats    they have cat toys and a flag that says BANG so they don't get scared   

Has anyone contacted this lesley anderson medium - I can't find her on ebay


----------



## scratch

I cant belive I posted ages ago and it has disappeared !!!! I think I am having a bad pc day as my emails are down too


----------



## sarahstewart

oh dear Sal    just paid £12 for an email reading on ebay for lesley anderson


----------



## scratch

oooo let us know what she says


----------



## KerryB

How does that work then? An email reading?


----------



## flowerpot

not you having pc problems now.   I'm still waiting for them to fix mine, but I've been on internet anyway now! useless they are.

ooooh what happens now Sarah, do you wait for a date/time?


----------



## binty

Morning

Sorry not been around much just so busy at work and the guy I work for has just booked next friday to wednesday off   after being on hols all last week.

Think I'm going to persuade dh over the weekend that we need a cheap week away in October.

I was looking at lesley anderson on ebay yesterday and was going to book a phone one but wasn't too sure.

Sarah.. Let me know how yours goes
Kerry.. Hope your feeling better today
Sal.. not long till the weekend
B3ndy.. hope the traffic wasn't too bad for you this morning
Flower.. look at you getting organised for Xmas not sure what we're going to do as dh's parents are selling their house and moving in with his bro in scotland for a while

Well cd26/28 today no signs of AF yet normally start getting back ache about now but nothing trying not to get my hopes up but on constant knicker watch.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

feck knows Kerry   but I have emailed her a photo of me and asked her for a general reading I haven't asked any specific Q's thought Id give it a go for £12!!!!!

I will let you all know what she says....she is doing it tomorrow!!  

Binty -    I am feeling      about you this month/.....hope af stays away


----------



## scratch

Binty

i am only a day behind you chucuk. Iam cd25/28 so fingers crossed for you hun. I know I am defo not as I stayed well away from dh at the cruicial time. It is quite nice though knowing that there is no chance so I can eat my pizza and drink my bottle or Rose without worrying


----------



## scratch

just bought myself a new la senza bikini for my hols. I will probably take it back but it is worth a try!!


----------



## scratch

I am off now chicks

Have a fab weekend 

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

oooh get you with a new la senza bikini!  have a lovely weekend hun, enjoy the pizza 

I've just got a new computer   its so new and bright, my other was an old decrepid thing!!

Binty, positive vibes   

Sarah, can't wait to hear how your reading went


----------



## flowerpot

I'm off soon girlies, I think you have all gone anyway!

Have a lovely weekend and I'll see you next Thursday 

xxxx


----------



## binty

Flower have a great weekend and enjoy your time off


----------



## KerryB

Sorry not been around, our IT guys has been installing our new server. And its frantic here today - my colleague handed her notice in last night and is leaving TODAY! Its  

Back soon
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

everyone!!!!  Think its only Binty and Kerry left  
Kerry - wow that's short notice!!!!  
Will let you all know how my reading goes!!!!! 

BTW B3ndy text me...she hasn't got on today as busy with her neice!!!  She sends her love.XXX

Have a good one everyone....I might not be around first thing on Monday as I have to go with DH for his SA as he is too scared to go on his own!!!!!


----------



## binty

Sarah have a good weekend
Kerry.. what a bummer about the server - does it mean your going to have more work now that you colleague is leaving


----------



## KerryB

Maybe a bit yes! Busy enough at the moment though! She might have to stay another week it turns out, otherwise she owes them salary back! He he


----------



## binty

What you doing at the weekend?


----------



## b3ndy

Ola girls

Just been catching up and having a peruse on Peer Support - it appears there's good news for another clomid chick 'oldie'....looks like Kelly has got a BFP...AND six days BEFORE she was meant to test!!

     

'see' ya's all tomorrow (bar flower who I hope will be enjoying her few days of 'B3ndy time!'   )

S
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Bendy-thanks for the pm chick!!!!! Sending ya one back v.soon.  

Well to cut along story short I lost all my will power yesterday   I did a hpt and it came up with a faint 2nd line,so I did another to check I wasn't seeing things and the same happened ,very faint but it was there.

I did try to not get too excited cos I was worried it may be the hcg still in my system.My Zita West book says it takes 14 days to get out your system and my clinic say 11 days. Its been 16 days since my hcg shot.

So I did another test this morning and the 2nd line is deffo darker   I know its still very early days and I was very sill to have tested early.

We both haven't quite accepted it yet,does not feel real,suppose its cos we have been through so much and didnt see and end coming if that makes sense.  

I am gonna do anothe rtest tomorrow morning and hopefully the line will be even darker and that will prove its not an off chance its still the hcg.

Promise to keep you posted

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

Kelly and Hubby 
                                                                                              

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

Fab news Kelly, so happy for you both! 

Hopefully this is the start of things to come for the oldies! 

xx


----------



## scratch

Hear Hear It is about [email protected]*dy time us oldies had a break through. Lets keep it up

Sal

Kerry  How you feeling chicken??


----------



## KerryB

Still coughing! And soooo tired today.....had a very late night saturday....5am! Only slept for 4 hours and had a catnap in the afternoon. Had to go out last night for MIL/FIL's retirement dinner! At least DBB is out all day so I can work slowly!

How are you hun? Ncie weekend?


----------



## scratch

Weekend was ok. Got some xmas pressies.but I am like you. I woke up this morning and felt like I hadnt been to bed. I feel so yuk with this af. I just wish she would arrive properly now and then I shold feel better. I feel so heavy down there

Poor you still coughing


----------



## binty

Morning,

Won't be around much today feeling   had massive argument with dh last night not sure we ar going to make it through this one.

Hope you all had a great weekend will be back on tomorrow if feeling a bit


----------



## scratch

awww Binty. We all have those sort of arguments. Me and dh are always fighting I cant remember the amount of times I have thrown him out. We are here if you need to vent some anger or have a quick cry


----------



## KerryB

Aw hun, thats not good. Your both under a lot of pressure at the moment what with DH's job, TTC and your busy joba nd course. I'm sure you both just need some chill out time. We're here if you need us hun  

Sal...I'm getting that feeling too. I've had terrible heartburn this weekend, and feeling a bit sick. I know she'll arrive bang on CD30 or even a day or so before.


----------



## scratch

I am cd 27 now so it should be today or tomorrow so if I am not about in the morning she has arrived and I am in bed


----------



## binty

Thanks girls

Sal.. hope   takes it easy on you this month
Kerry.. think your right about needing some time out

Well its cd29 today and could bring myself to test this morning no signs of AF either so may try to test in the morning just frightened as don't know how dh will react to either result.


----------



## scratch

I am sure dh will be fine. Sometimes we underestimate just how stressful aal this ttc is. Take some time out just for the 2 of you


----------



## KerryB

I'm sure he'd be thrilled hun, after all that what you've both been working towards. Could you maybe book a weekend away for some alone time?

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Just popping in to say I think of you all daily, miss you all


----------



## scratch

Mrs nikki  You were to quick but we miss you too


----------



## KerryB

Nikki...we miss you too hun. Hope your ok


----------



## KerryB

WOO HOO Dh's job is safe!


----------



## scratch

That is brill news chicken. Lets hope that the good news carries on.

Is it home time yet


----------



## binty

Kerry.. great news about dh's job you must both be so relieved


----------



## scratch

I am off home now chicks. I probably wont get back on as after I have collected dd from school I am off to see the gp about my [email protected] poor blood results.

Kerry  Have a lovely evening and enjoy your time with dh without the stress and pressure.

Binty  you too. Try not to stress about you and dh. I am sure after a little r and r you will be fine. and if you test tomorrow good luck hun. heres to good things coming in 3's

Have a smashing evening

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

hi everyone!!!

How are we all?

Mrs Nikki - Hello we miss you lots!

Binty - I hope you and DH are OK....I am like Sal always kicking DH out!!!  

Can't stay long only just got into work its a terrible journey to and from our clinic in bristol   

have you checked out my photo of me and freddie yet


----------



## sarahstewart

kelly hun sorry forgot to say congrats   well done you   keep us posted wont you?


----------



## scratch

you lot have been soooo quiet today. i hope your all ok. I have just picked up my clomid so here we go again


----------



## scratch

Morning chicks

Are we all ok??

Binty how was it with dh?? Me and my dh are rowing now(nothing new there then)

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning.....  got me this morning, total surprise and 5 days early! Gutted. Said to DH last night that I had that heavy abdomen feeling and sore boobs. Obviously she was sending me a sign.  Not doing last cycle of Clomid yet, going to wait and try to lose weight first then do it.

Hope you all ok.

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry [email protected]@dy witch  
think I might be   with you or just behind you!!!!!  Feel very 'heavy' BUT no sore boobs which is very unusual  

God I wish it was Friday  

Sal, Binty, B3ndy  
Binty hope you and DH are OK, any sign of the witch?


----------



## sarahstewart

look how quiet it is without Flower & B3ndy!!!!!


----------



## scratch

I am back now. Had some work to do!!!

Kerry  Sorry the witch got oyu hun. Looks like we may be together too. Cd 28 for me today and defo heavy feeling,sore boobs and back ache. I just want it to arrive now

Is it home time yet??


----------



## gossips2

HELLO CLOMID CHICKS.
i HAVE THE GREAT PLEASURE IN ANNOUNCING THE ARRIVAL OF OUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY KAI.   
HE ARRIVED 3 WEEKS EARLY ON THE 21ST SEPTEMBER AFTER A VERY SHORT LABOUR.(PHEWEEE!!)
WEIGHING IN AT 6 POUNDS AND 6 OUNCES.
A WONDERFUL DELIGHT AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK IT TOOK TO BRING kAI INTO THIS WORLD.
DONT GIVE UP MY FELLOW CLOMID CHICKS..........
GOSSIPS.XXX


----------



## KerryB

I was only thinking of you last week!

Huge   on teh birth of your beautiful son.

      

Look forward to seeing pictures of Baby Gossips!

Take care hun.

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Sal....feeling very   today. I'm so fed up with it all. Just want to go home and curl up with Max. Hope she's not going to get you hun.


----------



## sarahstewart

congrats to you and DH gossips   thanks for letting us know.

Sal - what time is home time for you  

Kerry - just gonna email my reading from Lesley Anderson to you is that OK  
 hun...wish I could give you a hug in person...this IF is [email protected] isn't it?  I had a young couple (18 - 20 ish) in to see me yesterday looking for accommodation cos they are expecting a baby.....how many more times can you say 'congratulation's to people when you are dying inside?


----------



## binty

Morning,

Feeling a bit   today. I left work at 3pm so I could get home and have chat with dh to sort everything out.  Chat went well he didn't realise how much pressure I'm under what with work, studying and worrying about him finding a job etc.

Gossips.. huge congrats on the birth of Kai
Kerry.. so sorry the   got you 
Sarah.. How did the reading go?  I've got my phone reading tonight at 7pm and I've opted for a tape as well.
Sal.. hope she turns up for you soon hun and is kind

No sign of the   yet and no pg symptoms (not that I know what to look for anyway) thinking of buying a test at lunchtime but feeling scared and not sure if I should wait till Saturday.  I really hate the 2WW  

You never guess what happened to me this morning dh said he would drop me at the station as he needed to leave at the same time to drive to his interview - well theres a burst water pipe at the end of the road and massive puddle dh had his window down and an inconsiderate   speeded through the blasted thing and covered us in water - both of us were drenched  had to the go home and change so was really late for work.  Just hoping dh made it in time for his interview.

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Binty...I know its not funny hun but   How typical is that on an important day that its starts off like that! I hope it was an omen to say that everything after that would go well.  for DH hun. Let us know how your reading goes.

Sarah...just read it hun. WOW! thats amazing! I think I might do it too. So she will do another one for you in 6 months to see what's changed/happening?


----------



## sarahstewart

I hope so Kerry......she has soooo got everything  right about how I feel right....DH nearly cried when he read it cos I don't think he realises how bad I feel   only you guys understand  

Binty - OMG what a bad start to the day   I really hope the witch doesn't get you hun.  GL for your reading tonight......mine was fab....can I email it to you? PM your addy if you want me to.


----------



## scratch

Sorry disappeared again for a School welcome lecture boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How I stayed awake is a miracle.

Kerry   So sorry you feeling down hun. Sending you a great big hug 

Binty I know I sholdnt laugh but the puddle thing is the sort of thing that would happen to me

Where's B3ndy??

Sarah   You ok hun?


----------



## b3ndy

Hi ya chicks - i'm here Sal!!  

sorry not been around much lately - been up to my eyes helping out with neice and also playing 'B3ndy Annan, peace negotiator' with my warring parents!!  . This diy cr**p is doing my head in too! at this rate I'll be running back into work in two weeks time (even if I am having to start back on a week of earlies!!  - 5am  )

Kerry - sorry the witch got you hon....that sounds like a good plan of action holding off taking the last cycle, having a bit of a break and then giving it a good go before working your way up the IVF list.    on your dh's job being safe - you must be very chuffed the both of you.

Sal - how you doing today? how come you and dh are  ? (sounds like me and my dh on thurs night/whole of Friday....we had a 'picture but no sound' day!)

Sarah - as I text you last night - I was blown away with your reading - and if this woman seriously had no idea about you being an FF member and having IF problems then   ....I'm dying to book a reading but 1)I don't have a paypal account/credit card 2)am scared poo less as to what she might say. Were you left feeling quietly comforted by it?

Binty - glad to hear you and dh got stuff sorted - better to get it all out in the open - that's what me and dh did on Saturday ....I'm feeling a tad   at the mo coz one of my good friends is due her first baby anyday, and then another is due her third in 6 weeks and I can't help but feel jealous and stressed about it all. Btw - how did you sort out your reading with Lesley (via ebay or did you just phone her? and did you have to send a photo?)

Gossips - congrats on your news hon!! did you know what you were having? can't wait to see some piccies!

not up to much today - waiting for a window man to arrive to fit a new window to our bathroom, then got builder coming back later to sort out our 'bent' wall - ready for tiler to come back and RE-tile!!


missed you all LOTS!!

S
XX


----------



## binty

At least I've made everyone  

sarah.. pm'd you my email address

B3ndy.. sorry posted the same time. I know what you mean I've been in DIY hell plenty of times and dh is now saying that once he gets a job we're going to get our extension built next year


----------



## scratch

~B3ndy  Lovely to have you back

Me and dh are ok now. He is so insecure abot me and he is even worse now after the weight loss. Why oh why are men such pricks??


----------



## KerryB

I think I'm going to get a reading done. Be interested to see what she picks up on.

B3ndy...glad your ok hun.


----------



## binty

Oh Sal I think it must be something in the water.  Try not to let it get you down.

B3ndy.. got mine from e-bay didn't send a pic just going to see what happens - will let you know how it goes tonight - so many FF have had them done and she's been relatively accurate.  I'm so nervous about it though not sure how much I want to hear


----------



## b3ndy

That's exactly what my dad is being right now - and he was bang out of order to my mum on Sunday , at one point I had to round both my folks up into their garage and shout at them for rowing in front of their 2 year old grand daughter.

Binty - how did you pay for your reading? are you having a 'general' one or a tarot reading?


----------



## Suzie

hellooooooooooooo ladies 

whats this about a reading! i want one! tell me more

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Suzie

see www.lesleyanderson.com - she's done quite a few readings for clomid chicks already and been very good by the sounds of it


----------



## scratch

We should charge commision

I am offski now chicks. Got swimminglessons then off to La Senza to return my bikinis. If I dont get on have a lovely evening

Kerry  Take it easy

Binty  Fingers crossed for you in all departments

B3ndy  If it is any consolation my parents have been married 43 years and they are always fightiong. I have to keep telling my dad off for shouting at my mum(she can be a little dappy) It is total role reversal

Sarah  I have voted for you my sweet. You better win

sal xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - I doubt it there are loads of cutie animals in the comp.  awww my poor kittens were v frightened we had a really bad thunder storm Sat night / Sun Morning and they did wee's on the carpet....bless them they must have been so scared.

B3ndy - hey hun!   or should I say B3ndy Annan   how is the situation now?  and what was the prob with you and DH    BTW my reading I paid via paypal but am not a paypal member so just used debit card.

Kerry - have a reading hun   she is fab!!!!!

Binty - just emailed you mine let me know what you think  

Suzie - if you want I can send you my email reading I don't mind anyone having a look!!!!!

I did not mention FF or TTC in fact all I asked for was a reading for the 6 months and sent a piccie of me and the back of DH's head


----------



## b3ndy

Sal!! ....that's the prob with my folks - they're BOTH very temperamental - it must be their irish blood!! happy bikini swapping - hope you find replacements

Sarah - they're still not talking to one another and my dad is being a right idiot - cooking his own dinner etc...my mum is so used to it now though she's like WHATEVER! Dh and I had a huge   on Thurs night about my time off work, what want to do for career, me not wasting the opportunity I have with the month off to do sommit about my job....then ended up rowing about money (was meant to be our last night of bms - so you can imagine - that didn't happen - it's always the way!)

btw Sarah/Binty - i've just been very industrious and set up my first paypal/ebay account and bought a reading with Ms Anderson!! (can't tell dh - he'll do his nut - he hates stuff like this)


----------



## Suzie

thanks I have just bought a card reading from her   will let you know how i get on 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - blimey - us lot will be keeping her busy for the next few days or so!!


----------



## KerryB

Sarah....was your's £12? I'm scared incase she tells me I'll never get PG!


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh £12 Kerry - awww hun only book one if you want too....

[email protected]@dy hell she must be well busy now!!!!!      GL B3ndy and suzie oh and Binty of course


----------



## binty

Sarah.. your reading is very interesting hun
B3ndy.. she's calling me tonight haven't sent any pics.  Just got to make sure dh doesn't find out as he will go   thinks it's evil and all that.
Kerry.. I'm the same but thought I would take the plunge

Mine was £12 including a tape of the conversation.

Going to lock myself up in the bedroom with a big pad and take as many notes as possible.


----------



## KerryB

you'll have to pretend your in the bath or something!

I'll see how you all get on then I might do it.


----------



## b3ndy

I just paid £14 - but that's what it was listed on ebay as.
She's just emailed me to ask if i want a telephone or email reading, think it's far safer to go for an email one with dh not hanging round listening in to conversation - just need to pic a photie of me and dh to send to her now.

Kerry - don't be scared hon - my view on this is to take it all with a pinch of salt - that way if i'm disappointed by what she says it won't be too much of a


----------



## b3ndy

Well - looks like the peace negotiations have gone well - representatives from both sides are coming round here later - I hope there's a ceasfire soon - it's doing my head in!!


----------



## KerryB

parents hey!

I'm sooooo tired, can hardly keep my eyes open! 

DH not phoned in yet, should be done by now.


----------



## b3ndy

That'll be your horrid old AF hon - did she arrive full force or did you get spotting first. There's a 'tonic' my acupuncturist recommended to take during af to help maintain energy levels which get depleted losing all that blood - think it's called Floradix...it's an iron supplement.

How come your dh is still in talks today? i thought his job was deffo safe?


----------



## Suzie

I have got email back saying she will do the reading by 5pm on thursday  i think she is busy now with all us lot 

xx


----------



## binty

Just plucked up the courage to do the test I bought at lunchtime got BFN   still no sign of AF.


----------



## b3ndy

...at keeping her busy Suzie - are you having your reading over the phone or by email?

 at your bfn Binty - when was your af due? you're clomid free at the mo aren't you? any chance af might just be a little later in coming this month and you've tested too early?


----------



## Suzie

by email b3ndy I only paid for a small card one , im tight  If shes good im gonna go see a local one  best not tell dh he thinks its all weird! 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

I'm only having an email one too - my dh would FREAK if he finds out about this - thinks it's messing with wrong stuff and all hocus pocus......whatever schmever - that's what I say!!!


----------



## binty

B3ndy.. cd30 today normally 29 days but as they say it's not over until the old   turns up.
Suzie.. will make sure I take loads of notes and post them on here either tonight or tomorrow so you can see what info she gets.
Kerry.. wrap up warm and try to have an early night


----------



## sarahstewart

keeping my fingers crossed for you Binty hun hope its too early


----------



## KerryB

When I went to the loo when I got up, blood when wiped (sorry tmi  )! Think she's here good an proper. DOn't usually get tired when she arrives, probably my ultra late Saturday night catching up with me!! Could probably do with some extra iron anyway so might have a look in H&B.

Binty...sorry hun, but not over yet  

B3ndy..he is safe but the team have had to go down for the "official" meeting where the person who's leaving gets told and the others find out for sure they are safe.


----------



## b3ndy

You make sure you make those notes Binty - how exciting!! hope she has some good news for you!!

Kerry - does that mean your dh is down in London today then? how awful for those who haven't got jobs to find out like that in front of the others. As for you missy - make sure you go home tonight and get yourself in a nice hot bath with a glass of vino!!

S ...(a golden oldie!!)
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy you make me giggle.....what happened with your brother btw


----------



## b3ndy

Oh I just thought he took the pee at the weekend - after us all putting ourselves out looking after my neice at the weekend...there wasn't as much as a bottle of wine/bunch of flowers to say thank you...not that any of us mind lookiing after her, she's a little darling, I just think he's taking us for granted.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmmm I know what you mean both of mine do my head in   they take my mum for granted with their kids and never say thank you! Makes my blood boil....even worse my brother has a new gf with a 2 year old who now calls my mum and dad ...gran and grandad    AND they went away on hols left the brat behind with my mum    I went mental!!!!!! 

gonna be going in a bit....gotta collect my ironing   then having my bits waxed in case I need to get a scan or anything at my appointment on Thursday  
Kerry - hope you feel better tomorrow...if it makes you feel better my spots are even worse


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...spots?? What spots? You look lovely on your piccie with freddie!! Have fun!  

B3ndy...I think they're having separate interviews to tell them but obviously they'll all be together after that. Not nice. I've not heard from him, hope everything is OK.

Another "Golden Oldie"
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binty

They don't think sometimes do they   dh had to pick up his youngest nephew yesterday as SIL works on Monday's and so was his Bro - dh's parents normally pick him up but they were away - lucky for them dh was around otherwise who knows what would happen to the poor sod


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah - it's handy isn't it....don't get me started!!

 Sarah - have a good evening hon - see ya tomorrow.

 Kerry!! (  )


----------



## sarahstewart

awww thanks Kerry but believe me I have spots!!!!  that pic was taken in JULY!!!

Us golden oldies have gotta stick together haven't we.......


----------



## binty

Your right there


----------



## KerryB

Couldn't agree more! You girls are fantatstic and I'm glad your my friends!  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

me too - and with that I'm offski too girls

have a top night!!

  Binty!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Just blown you all some


----------



## binty

Have we decided yet on when we might all meet up?


----------



## binty

Right back at you


----------



## KerryB

Think we said we might do it after Xmas. If we wait till flower is back on Thursday we can try and get a date in the diary when we're all around.


----------



## binty

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Suzie




----------



## KerryB

OMG....you have thousands of   !! Just added a few more!


----------



## tracyb

Hi girls  

I have been keeping up with all your news and I am sorry you are all feeling down and the   is swooping again  

I have been lurking in the background and I read your news everyday.  I am still on a break from ttc and we are off on holiday next week but won't be ttc again until November, mainly on advice from my acupunturist.  I will be trying naturally for a few months first.

Anyway just wanted to say hi to everyone and I so hope all our dreams come true very soon.

Lots of love
Tracy xxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Tracy...glad your ok hun, nice to "see" you! Hope you have a lovely holiday . Pop in and see us when you get back


----------



## KerryB

OMG....my bubbles are in the 1000's!


----------



## Suzie

I have special powers 

xx


----------



## binty

Tracey.. long time no speak - glad to hear your ok - have a fab holiday where are you going?
Kerry.. I know mine have shot up too
Susie.. thanks for that I've loads now


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Suz  

Logging off now lovelies, have a nice night.

xxxx


----------



## binty

you too


----------



## scratch

wow suzie thanks for all the bubbles


----------



## b3ndy

cheers for the bubbles Suzie -









blowin some back at ya!! 

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

how are we all today??

Still no witch for me and I really really want her to arrive now and then I wont feel quite so yuk

Did we have a nice night??

Sal xx

Ps I will have to try really hard to keep my opinions to myself today!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

So tired still, I'm definitely too old for these late nights! Missed Lost last night as we both fell asleep within 5 mins of it starting! Good job I'd Sky+ it!

Well,   not full flow, hardly anything yesterday and last night. Messing me about again, but I guess it doesn't matter as I'm not taking Clomid this cycle. Might go and see GP about reductil, see if I can take it for a few months to boost my weight loss.

Hope your all OK?

Sal...you can an opinion about what ever you want honey!  

Sarah, B3ndy, Binty...... 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning  

OMG I have loads of bubbles too   thank you so much Suzie (I feel very loved now  )

Tracy good to see you I have emailed you hun.XXXXX

How is everyone today?  I feel like the witch is on its way.....fingers crossed she doesn't turn up until Friday cos I think they want to do an internal scan on me tomorrow 

Binty how was the reading


----------



## scratch

OMg we are all going to be cycling together at thi srate. Oh my what a month it is going to be

Warning to all dh's KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN


----------



## KerryB

The DH's will be having a meet up at this rate to talk about how horrid we are!


----------



## sarahstewart

I shouted at DH today for leaving his cup of tea on the side    and not drinking it quick enough!!!!!    I just felt an urge to ram his head into the wall is that normal when NOT on clomid.


----------



## KerryB

Urm......not sure about that Sarah! How long does Clomid stay in your system??!!


----------



## scratch

I feel like that most day sna dI havent had any clomid since February!!!!!

DD nearly had a crash course in diving last night before she went swimming she was such a horror. But then i calmed down and she apologised for being such a little [email protected]


----------



## KerryB

Oh dear, testing was she??

Did you see Supernanny? I would have kicked that bloke out, what a [email protected]! Don't have kids if your not willing to put the effort into them!


----------



## scratch

Testing I could of murdered her. She was ut to bed at 3.45 before she even went swimming. But then she said sorry and we had a lovely afternoon


----------



## binty

Morning lovelies,

Sal.. at least dd apologised hun - your opinions count so don't keep them shut away
Kerry.. sorry AF is messy you about.  Maybe an idea to ask GP about reductil look how much help its given Sal.
Sarah.. when was the last time you took clomid? some people say it can stay in your system for 2-3 months.
 Flower, B3ndy & Suzie hope your all ok

CD31 today and still no sign of AF - didn't want to test again this morning after what happened during my reading last night.

The reading really freeked me out   she was speaking to my dad and said lots of things that not many people know about my past.  She knew I had 2 ops in the last 3 years one gyne and one other - said I had problems with hormone levels but this has now all been sorted - believes that I'll be pg by the end of the year - dh will be with me the whole way through and our relationship is growing stronger and stronger.  Dad wanted to say thanks to my dh for all his support to the family after his death and that he was sorry for the pain he caused but not for the way it happened.

Can't really remember all of it but she's sending me the tape today - she was very kind and even though I only paid for 20 mins it lasted for 40 mins as she felt that she had to tell me everything that my dad was saying.

Well best get some work done.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

wow Binty that sounds amazing!!!!!  let us know when you get the tape......

Kerry - I watched supernanny and although I would have kicked that bloke into touch I couldn't help laughing at the little boy saying [email protected] and big fat [email protected] [email protected] to his mum!!!!    I would have belted him!!!!   what a bunch of scuzzers they were...the state of their house


----------



## binty

Just been to the loo and STMI when I wiped there was a small amount of pale pink CM   has anyone else had this


----------



## scratch

Binty  I quite often get that before af. But I also had it when I started with dd??

But wow that reading sounds amazing. I hope your ok do you feel better for "speaking" to your Dad. I think your really brave 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

ooh binty could be late implantation


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

can   for a wee while this morning (til around 12'ish) as I've got my 'Nifty Fifties Aquacise'  ( no wonder I am the youngest there - I only found out that that was what it called last week!!  )

Kerry - how   about your af!!! what the   is she playing at? ARe you still going to reflexology - it sounds like you're getting spotting and maybe that could help? How was your dh when he got home last night?

Sal -    at keeping your opinions today - are you talking as a golden oldie?  ....what was up with dd yesterday aft then? was she being mischievious? What happened with your bikinis?

Sarah - How you feeling about your appointment tomorrow? will you have the results of your dh's SA on monday by then? I picked up a copy of the notes from my private consultant who did my laser surgery in March and his letter said if I hadn't got pregnant by the end of the Summer he was recommending one course of IUI but considering I hadn't had a bfp in 3 years he felt IVF was the next step for me  - made me feel a bit  seeing it there in black and white. 

Binty   at your reading - no wonder it freaked you out. Did you feel reassured about what she said? I've got my email reading this week and should get it by Thurs/Fri - yikes!!

BTW - keep forgetting   to tell you girls, has anyone read that post on the IVF thread about a revolutionary IVF trial in Nottingham? They're looking for 50 people to take part, with free treatment for them (bar £500 for drugs)....i took the plunge and applied Monday night, but not holding my breath they said they already had enuf people who met the criteria when I went onto the home page after mailing over my application...but they say they may have a 'cancellation list', who knows - I'll find out by Friday if i've been lucky or not. Loads of people have been turned down already.


S
xx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  As always I am a "golden Oldie" through and through and proud of it. La Senza were great and took them back no probs. And dd is just being dd!!! She is such a fussy eater and we have decided to be firm and she wasnt happy about not going to visit the big golden M. but hey dh can sort her out next week i am movng into my mums lol


----------



## binty

Sal.. Did upset me firstly when she said it was my dad as I really wasn't expecting that - sounds strange but felt really good after the reading as she explained alot to me.
B3ndy.. hope you have a good reading on Thurs/Fri - and that you have good news about the IVF trial and that your accepted.


----------



## KerryB

Binty...WOW   now that would have freaked me out! But how wonderful that your dad was able to "speak" to you. It must have been a relief. Good news too about being PG y the end of the year. Not sure about the CM, could be spotting.   thoughts tho hun.

B3ndy...  at the nifty fifty class! Enjoy! I know what you mean about seeing it in black and white, its a shock to the system. Keep us posted about the Notts treatment thing.

Sal....I'm sure DD will calm down when she realises she won't get what she wants if she creates!

Sarah...it was funny, but like you I wouldn't have stood for it! But he could only have learnt it from them so they can't complain! How horrid that he spoke to her like that in the first place!

 get my new coffee table and console table today, thats what DBB has gone to get! One perk of this horrid place, trade discount!

xxxx


----------



## scratch

and thats not a bad perk. We get cheap theatre tickets. We are going to diney on ice on sunday then off for eat as much as you can chinese. Bang goes the diet again!!


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - lucky perk Kerry - did you have them made specially?

not holding out hope for the Notts thing - as I live about 2 hour drive away and not sure I've got what they're looking for criteria wise...but hey ho - i'd never know otherwise!!


----------



## KerryB

You never know...

No not made, that are from a furniture importer. I had my dining table and chairs and sideboard form them too. And lots of vases and stuff too. Its great! Even better if they forget to invoice me for them!


----------



## b3ndy

now that would be good 

great - no sooner have I negotiated World Peace between my parents - dh and I are now having a phone slamming/email  .....i'm getting to the end of my tether with all this rowing - have told him I've had enuf and he can get lost


----------



## binty

Oh B3ndy - not you aswell hope you can get it sorted soon


----------



## scratch

it must be something in the air. 

Sarah  What moon is it


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...oh no hun, nothing serious I hope? Chin up.  I just filled in our details for the IVF thingy, hope you don't mind


----------



## sarahstewart

full moon   next Saturday the 7th so can't be that   

I have just been to loo and wiped (can't believe we discuss toilet wiping on here!!!  ) and have some brownish CM so looks like af will be here by tomorrow    

are we all gonna be cycling together?  B3ndy what CD are you?


----------



## scratch

It looks like most of us are. I was due Monday but nothing yet. Got all the symptoms though


----------



## binty

That must be the first time cycling all together  think Kerry's right we will have to arrange for all the dh's to meet up so they can protect each other


----------



## KerryB

they do say womens cycles align with one another after a while! SO if we cycle together mayeb we'll get PG together too!

[email protected]@dy tables not arrived!


----------



## binty

What's happened to it


----------



## scratch

ooo fingers crossed we could all be mummys at the same time


----------



## binty

Wouldn't that be fun the Golden Oldies raiding the other threads at the same time


----------



## scratch

That would be like Karma wouldnt it. You know what they say what goes around comes around


----------



## binty

I'm sending you all loads of             for the next cycle


----------



## sarahstewart

Hooray we could have a golden oldie pregnancy thread!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

I need af to show up before I can start anything. It is really starting to get me down now.

Kerry  whats happened to your table?


----------



## KerryB

They've had a huge delivery and its been put to one side, shuld get it later hopefully.

Loving the Golden Oldies Pregnancy thread


----------



## scratch

As long as you get it Kerry. I love getting new stuff for the house


----------



## tracyb

Hi girls  

Thanks for the e-mail Sarah, very interesting, I have mailed you back  .  I hope your appointment goes wel tomorrow

Binty, your reading sounded really good too.  I hope it has helped you feel better about things. 

Very interesting that a few of you are cycling together and it would be great if everyone was pg withing the next 6 months, I would love to join the golden oldie pregnancy thread!!

Hi to everyone else and I will try to post more often  

Love Tracy xx


----------



## scratch

Lovely to "hear" from you Tracy. Glad your ok. And you would ve very welcome to join us "oldies" on a pregnancy thread.  It would be fab thought wouldnt it ladies


----------



## sarahstewart

of course Tracy 'Join us'  (said in a zombie type voice)   (god have I lost it today!!!  )

AF in full flow so counting this as CD1 girls....just been out for ST's and PK's    

Kerry - hope you get your table hun


----------



## scratch

Have a top afternnon peeps

Sarah  Take it easy now madam

Binty  Fingers stil  crossed for you chick

B3ndy  Happy refereeing (sp)

Kerry  STAY away from ebay

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - Have a good afternoon / Evening.....I am gonna take it easy and curl up in my PJ's when I get home....with Bowie, Freddie and Milton


----------



## KerryB

I think I'm going to do the same Sarah, feel  . Meant to be going to Diva Fever class but really not in the mood, I'm such a slacker! Plus need to catch up on Lost from last night!

Table will be ehre this afternoon, lads gone to get it!


----------



## binty

Kerry.. Great news about table

Well it looks like the old   is trying to rear her ugly head   
Looks like we are all going to be cycling together


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Binty  at least we can all cycle together hun lets be really      this month.

Its quiet on here....kerry have you got your table yet  

I am gonna log off in a bit....have mega af pains (don't usually suffer much) i will be in in the morning until 11.45 am ish so should be on-line for a bit  

Have a good evening all.

B3ndy hope you had a good afternoon....you should have had a blue rinse when you had your hair done!!!!

Hey is Flower back tomorrow....I hope so...have missed her   wait till she hears the 'golden oldie' news


----------



## binty

sarah have a good evening with the boys and hot water bottle

I'm going to log off now have some spare time so going to start typing up my assignment for college.


----------



## KerryB

Got my table, console is on order though so weill come next week. Oh can't wait to get home now!

Have a nccie night ladies, going to log off and try and leave a bit early.

Love you lots

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Sarah  good luck for your appt tomorrow. 

Still no af for me watch this you lot will be cycling together and I will be left behind. Have terrible back ache though so she isnt far away


----------



## scratch

Morning


How are we all??

Still no af for me. And now me and dh are having another barny. He is just so paranoid at the moment. He thinks I am going to meet someone else and leave him. It doesnt matter hgow many times I tell him I love him and he is talking poo he wont listen. but I cant be bothered today with him and I lost my temper and did my usuall trick of throwing the fruit bowl at him!! Good job this one is wire and not ceramic like the last one

Hope your all having a better morning than me

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

aww Sal you and DH will make it up....sounds like you have a temper like me  

Still no signs of af then?

I have the period from hell went home last night PJs on and HWB then my mate came round with a bottle of wine and chicken dippers   had a great evening actually and probably better than   on my own.

Will let you know how I get on at BCRM tomorrow.

Hiya Flower - did you have a nice break?

Hello everyone else!!!!  Did any one watch how clean is ur house last night aghhhhhhh it was gross!


----------



## scratch

I couldnt bring myself to watch it. Sometimes it is just yuk!!!

Sorry I got my days mixed up I thought it was Friday today. Wishful thinking on my part

Glad you felt better after your girlie night. How is your tummy today? I am going to get a test this afternoon just to be on the safe side as I am now 4 days late. I dont think it will be + but I need to check for my sanity


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry my appointment is today hun BUT I won't be back online to chat about it until tomorrow  

GL for testing hun - you never know


----------



## scratch

and good luck to you chick for your appt

S  x


----------



## KerryB

Morning chicks,

Well AF has disappeared again! Had a day of heavy spotting on Tuesday, nothing yesterday and nothing so far today. Don't know what is going on. Rang Dr's to make an appt to talk about reductil and my lovely GP is now on Maternity. Will try and book to see someone else tomorrow. Also going to get some antibiotics as this cold/cough just isn't going.

Sarah....good luck with your appt hun, we'll be thinking of you. Glad you had a nice night with your friend, just what you needed.

Sal....oh dear hun. Men are so silly. My DH said to me years ago that he didn't want me to lose weight because other blokes might start looking at me! Nice huh! SO I know how you feel. Can you bring the wedding forward a bit to reassure him your not going anywhere??!!

B3ndy...you ok hun? How was Nifty Fifty's yesterday??

Binty...how are you sweetie? 

Flower....are you back today?? We've missed you lots!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Every time I mention the wedding he just goes of on one. So god knows if that is going to happen now either. he has a real problem with his insecurity


----------



## KerryB

Crikey Sal...doesn't he want to get married now then?


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls 

how are you all?  will just try and catch up on posts and come back.

I've had a lovely few days off, been very lazy, got up late, sat and watched trash on the TV and read. bliss!  Had a few tears though but feeling ok now, my friend had her baby and I had a few tears etc, the usual you know - why isnt it me, I'm never gonna have this experience etc.  Had a sleepless night but feel more positive now. Its definitely the "landmarks" that are the hardest - finding out she was pg, her last day in work, the day she gave birth.  We're going to see her on Saturday and take a pressie and card.  She had a rough time poor thing and has to stay in about a week.

I could get used to these 2 day weeks 

have i missed anything?


----------



## flowerpot

wow! not sure I can remember everything I've just read!!

Firstly - the readings they sound amazing!   not checked my hotmail account yet but if you havent sent it me Sarah would you please? would love a nosey.  Is there anyway that this psychic could be reading this by any chance? sorry to be sensible but just a thought!  

Kerry, I am so glad your dh job is ok hun, thats fantastic   Your AF seems to be playing up too   Are you seeing about Reductil then?

Sarah, sorry AF is being horrible to you this month   good luck for your appt today  

Sal, men eh    whats happening with the wedding then?  are you still waiting for AF? 

Binty, sorry your and dh were arguing, hope everything is ok now 

B3ndy, hiya hun hows things with you 

 Mrs Nikki lovely to see you, Suzie, Tracy, Gossips CONGRATULATIONS 

have i missed anything/anyone?

Tried to get back on Metformin on Sunday and failed miserably. I just hate feeling crap.  I don't think I'm gonna take it or Clomid anymore, but we'll see xxx


----------



## flowerpot

PS. any more news on Kelly - is it a BFP?


----------



## scratch

Not heard anything else from Kelly but it was looking quite positive. 

And yep still waiting. the knicker watch is really doing my head in. I feel so poop and just want to get it over with. It will probably turn up for weekend because we are going out


----------



## sarahstewart

welcome back   missed you lots...glad you had  nice relaxing break and you are a brave lady  
I thought that about lesley anderson BUT I did not tell her where I had heard about her and nothing about TTC will email it now!

Kerry -   what is going on with af?  Have you tested


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...no hun, can't face it! 

God my back is killing today, just what I need for the weekend.


----------



## binty

Morning

Flower.. glad you had a nice time off
Sal.. what is it with men and their insecurities  - hope it all works out by the weekend.  Good luck with testing  
Kerry.. did you get your table home ok last night   Can't believe that AF is messing you about like this.
Sarah.. last night sounds like it was just what the dr ordered   Good luck with your appt today hun  

Well AF def here feeling really bloated and ache like crazy.  DH was really sweet when I got home last night he'd cooked dinner and bought me the Kelly Clarkson CD which I've wanted for ages   he said it was his way of saying sorry for being a jerk.

Best get some work done as been in a meeting since 8.00 - will try to chat later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

aww bless him Binty, they're ok when they want to be!

Kerry, you got something special happening at weekend hun?

btw girls, I LOVE THE GOLDEN OLDIES!!!!


----------



## KerryB

We're going to my parents best friends 60th in Birmingham. Remember the people we went to stay with in February, its them. Should be good fun. Getting dressed up in my Monsoon dress and fancy hair! 

Trying to pluck up the courage to ask for a week off in October, but with my colleague leaving not sure DBB will let me as there'll be no-one to cover


----------



## flowerpot

sounds fab Kerry, are you feeling better now with your cold i mean?

whats the chances of them saying yes if you leave it till nearer the time?  are they even more likely to say no


----------



## KerryB

Still got my cold and cough. Going to ask about antibiotics tomorrow as well as Reductil.

I think if I ask sooner it will go down better.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

hope the anti-b's kick in soon. good luck for your appt 

Go for it, GOOD LUCK!!!

Just been on interent banking, dh was due his first pay today, we expected 2 weeks as he started 11th Sept, they have paid a full month. Its a wonderful surprise as we really need the cash but just wondering why they'd have done that?


----------



## KerryB

Most companies actually pay 2 weeks in arrears and two weeks in advance. Great when you start but if you leave mid month you might owe some back (this has just happened to my colleague, she had to stay an extra week so as not to have to pay it back!)


----------



## scratch

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Bye Sal xxxx


----------



## binty

Bye Sal


----------



## Suzie

just got my reading back! omg how accurate was that!  
feel a bit weird about it!

looks like i have another 2/3 yr wait for my dream !

blimey oh riley!!

xx


----------



## KerryB

Really Suzie, was she accurate about everything?


----------



## Suzie

seriously hun everything and i never believe in it all

children and that i have been waiting years! and also things surrounding it are happening at the mo, which they are
Also about my personality being a rebel etc and also about my dh and my relationship

blimey 

x


----------



## KerryB

Think I'll defo do it! I'm off to ebay now!


----------



## Suzie

even down to the fact that i have close friends i see socially but she felt i have a larger group of emotional support that she doesnt see me meeting up with! Could that be ff 

xx


----------



## KerryB

Wow that is accurate!

I need to load a couple of pictures before I send her an email with them in.


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Girls

sorry I've not been around - I've been stuck up a ladder all day armed with a paintbrush - I don't know if there's more on me than the walls tho!!  

Sarah - have text you hon - but thinking of you and sending you lots of   today.

Sal - try not to worry about stuff - I know it's easier said than done - my   with my dh y'day was AWFUL - me threatening to leave - went on for HOURS (even though he was on the phone at work) I cried my eyes out for most of the day (which is why i wasn't around in the afternoon for a natter) but when he got home last night we had a big heart to heart and said a lot of  things that needed to be said - and it's much better now....perhaps that's what you and dh need!! (and you're a FAB mum!! NEVER doubt that!)

I just saw Suzie's post and thought I'd check to see if my reading was back - OMG - same with me - so accurate it was untrue...she reckons I may be having twins!!


----------



## b3ndy

she said she saw me as an 'older mum' - probably in another couple of years  ...but she didn't say whether or not I'd have children naturally or would need fertility treatment.....so have emailed her back asking her if she could clarify it.....one thing that was quite off the mark was about finances - said I'd feel sick if I was in debt (oops - too late for that then!!)


----------



## KerryB

Wow! Did you send her a photo?


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah - one of me and dh - and asked for a general reading - coz I didn't really want a reading which would disturb any of my relly's (if you know what I mean! )

'speak' more tomorrow hon!! I'd better get back to my painting before dh gets home!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I am here keeping an eye on you all but I wont inflict my foul mood and depression on you all. 
But I am thinking about you all

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

Sal...you can inflict what ever you like on us! We're here for you no matter what.

I am so glad its Friday! WOO HOO  . Going to see GP tonight, can't wait just hope she lets me have Reductil. I'm going to do some research today and go armed with information!

Hope your all OK. 

Sarah ...how did you get on yesterday?

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Where is everyone!


----------



## sarahstewart

ladies - hello, haven't had chance to read back proper....manic busy today (after having 1/2 day yesterday  )

Well you certainly get what you pay for !!!!!  Appointment yesterday was 2 hours long....with NHS I have never been in for longer than 15 mins    DH's sperm OK now up to 55% motility   and they tested them alongside Donor Sperm and DH's were much better at everything than the donor    

We have a post coital test in 2 weeks (ughhhhh) and a scan in 6 weeks.....and further consultation.......I am getting booked in for a laproscopy too   am v. v. scared.  She was v. angry that I had been refered for IVF by the NHS and wants to get results on these tests before deciding any treatment.  She was unhappy I had NO tests after my m/c EVEN though I had an infection which is not normal at 5 1/2 weeks!!!

She also asked loads of family Q's one was 'any history of baldness in young men (under 30).....my dad was completely bald at 21   aparently it is linked to testosterone levels and I could have had it passed onto me....so she took a BT for that also!!!!  - could be why I have bad skin and could mean PCO slightly even thou BT say otherwise but she will find out when scan takes place.

God I feel amazing!!!!!!!  I feel like someone is listening!!!!!!

Makes sense with my reading as it said I was scared about a test / prcoedure which i wasn't......but I am now!!!!! (my lap!!!)

Sorry its a me me me post!!!!

Sal -  stay and chat hun - you are FAB!

B3ndy text me she is the big smoke today and says hi.

Kerry / Flower / Binty - HELLO!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

You sounds really  . I'm so pleased it went well for you hun. What a relief that you've found someone who is willing to take their time helping you and DH.  How bizarre that your reading has even more truth to it now. I'm glad she is doing more tests, and I'm sure you LAP will be fine, try not to worry. High Testosterone is one of PCOS's things, so you could have associated symptoms but not polycystic ovaries, like having bad spots etc. Good news about DH's   too, vitamins etc are obviously working, which is good news to me as well cos my DH has another SA to do next week and he's been good with his supplements and wearing loose boxers etc! I hope its worked for him! You must feel so relieved! And to top it off.....IT'S FRIDAY!!  

     

xxx


----------



## Suzie

kerry do i detect you like friday's just as much as me? 

Sarah - fab news about positive appointment 

xx


----------



## KerryB

Yes hun you do!   I'm already looking forward to next Friday!   

Going to DR's tonight to ask about reductil. Witchie said my BMI needs to be over 30, and its 31.9; do you think they'll let me have it? I'm not even bothered about stopping Met while I take it, I don't want to risk getting PG and it would be nice to take a break from TTC and have some normal life!


----------



## Suzie

goodluck with the dr ! you shouldn't have to stop the met while taking it  I dont see any reason why they wont give it to you! 

make sure you say about the weight you have lost already 

xx


----------



## KerryB

I will, thanks hun.

How's it going with you? Any news about your placement yet?


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Fab news chick. I am so pleased for you

Kerry  Suzie  Thank crunchie it is friday


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, great news about your appointment, I am so pleased for you.  I have taken the plunge and I am having an e-mail reading on Monday.  I leave for holiday at 13.00 but she said she would e-mail me before 12.00 so if I have time I will let you know what she says.

Sal, sorry you are having a bad day.

Kerry, good luck tonight at your GP, you have done so well, I am sure they will help you.

Hi to everyone else  

It is my last day at work today for 2 weeks, yeah..............


----------



## sarahstewart

tracy - have a good holiday hun!!!!! Let us know about your reading!!!!

Isn't it mad how B3ndy was told she is gonna have twins!!!!  

Might not get much chance to log on later........so Sal ....have a good one hun and take it easy...remember you are a FAB mummy!!!!!!!!  

What is everyone up to?  I have FIL for lunch on Sunday!!!!   he is a right perv but have to make an effort


----------



## Suzie

KerryB said:


> I will, thanks hun.
> 
> How's it going with you? Any news about your placement yet?


nope still waiting!! sw coming next week for update! at this rate it will be next year !!!

sarah  about FIL


----------



## KerryB

Tracy...where are you off too hun? Hope your reading is good! Let us know.

Sarah....  at FIL. Does he live near you then? Or just visiting? What are you cooking?

Sal....you ok chicken?  

Suzie...oh no, how come its taking so long? Must drive you made having to wait!


----------



## Suzie

kerry they like to try and get a good match for us as a first placment , as we are having a sibling group  

b2ndy - did i just read that she reckoned twins for you!!!! ?

xx


----------



## scratch

I am ok. Still here just quiet


----------



## Suzie

sally !!! NO we wont have it!! no quietness allowed 

xx


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, I am off to Las Vegas, we don't fly until Tuesday but we are staying at Gatwick Monday.  I can't wait, we have booked to see Elton John and another show and a trip to the Grand Canyon in a fixed wing plane, helicopter and boat.  It is about 90 there at the mo, so should get a tan too!!

I will update you before I go about my reading.


----------



## Suzie

wow tracy!  lucky you! Have a fanbloomingtastic time !! 

xx


----------



## scratch

tracy have a fab time chicken

thanks girlies your all I have at the minute


----------



## KerryB

Sal....  sweetie

Tracy...wow how fabulous! Have a fantastic time, don't get caught up on those slot machines!  

Suzie...wow so you get two?! How old or won't you know until later on?


----------



## tracyb

Thanks Sal, Kerry & Suzie, I certainly will have a good time


----------



## Suzie

well we should be gettting 2! but if there's a group of 3 with one still in cot! Its possible


----------



## kim77

Hello Ladies

Just thought I'd pop on and say hello and see how you all are.  I doing well at the mo.  Looking forward to finishing work.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB

Suzie....Thats fanstastic! I hope you get good news soon.

Kim...lovely to "see" you honey. Glad your ok. Ho long till you finish work?


----------



## KerryB

again! I'm all alone  

Feel so sick this afternoon! Blurghhhhh....my sister just mentioned chinese and I nearly threw up!

Sarah says bye, she can't get on FF.


----------



## kim77

Hi Kerry Working till 38 weeks but think I may finish the week before.  See how I go, so 20 days and counting left till I can relax.

Hope you feel better, its horrid feeling sick

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB

Oh count the days hun, then you can put your feet up and relax before your little bundle arrives!

Take care xxxxx

I'm going to log off soon so I can get to the Dr's on time. Have a lovely weekend girls, love you all lots 

xxxxxxx


----------



## kim77

Hope you do to, see you soon

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch

Kerry good luck wiht the doc

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal....Thanks sweetie, how you feeling?


----------



## scratch

Still a little blue. I have just checked my work email. I cant believe the nerve of some people. she really has got a brass neck


----------



## scratch

DD has come out of school alot more positive so maybe we are getting somewhere. I am not very confident but anything is better than yesterday. And Dh is still a pain in the neck


----------



## KerryB

I know what you mean  

Glad DD is a little chipper, I'm sure it will be fine. Its just a phase. Take care over the weekend hun.

xxxx


----------



## scratch

right back at you chick. and remember be good!!!! And good luck

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB




----------



## flowerpot

hi girls
just come on line as i cant sleep, 

Sal, you ok sweetie? 

kerry, hope the appt went well

xx


----------



## flowerpot

what you doing up and about at this time anyway B3ndy?  you been out hun? xxx


----------



## b3ndy

I know!! can't stay away from this place!! been trying to stop my feet from stinging after all the walking I've done today during my day out in London.....supping a glass of vino to blot out the pain!!

S
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all

Well most of you will know I have been a pee stick addict and have been getting a darker  every day

Today is official test day and I did a clearblue digital and it was so so lovely to read that word that we have been waiting for for so long " PREGNANT"

Cant quite put into words how happy I am,really looking forward to calling the clinic in a bit and telling them the good news.

Feel so proud as a mother cos now we can give Oliver a little brother or sister (or both  ) that he deserves and get that all important family we have longed for.

I just want to say a massive THANKYOU  to each and every one of you for being here for me when I needed it most.I could not have done it without you 

And the thing I want most is to see all you fantastic ladies to get your much deserved BFP's very soon too.You should all be so proud of yourselves for all the pure love and determination you are putting in to make your dreams come true. It will happen!!!!!!!!

Huge         to all

Lots of love and fairydust

Kelly x


----------



## b3ndy

Aw Kelly

I'm soooooooooooooooo chuffed for you!!

                

A clomid 'oldie' with some good news at last!!!

take care of yourself and bump (s  )

let us know how the first scan goes!

S
xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

What a rotten wet morning. looks like flip flop weather has gone. Well untilmy holiday anyway!!!


sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

How are we all today? Its so wet and horrid I just wanted to stay in bed today!  Went to Dr's and she gave me......Xenical!   She said that she usually starts people on that and if it doesn't work, moves them onto Reductil. So I'm a little nervous at taking them, but I am going to be so good, I have to be, this is my chance to lose this weight and hopefully lose some PCOS symptoms too. So today is day one. I can carry on with Met also, so could still be ovulating on that. We're not ttc actively though, will probably start again after Xmas. 

Sal...got your email hun, glad everything is working out with DD. Hope your OK.

B3ndy...interesting reading hun! She's very accurate!

Flower...how's you hun? How did it go with your friend on Saturday?

Binty...you OK hun? How's things at home?

Sarah...good weekend?

Kelly...so happy for you all hun, you really deserve that precious BFP. Take care  

DBB out all day, which is good as I might be running to the loo every five minutes!   Witch still not arrived properly. Tested Saturday and got  , had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday then nothing. Whats going on??

xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning girls

just a quickie - as got to pop out for an hour or so and then i'll be back for a  

Sal  - sorry I wasnt around much for you last week at such a poo time but I'm glad things are now getting back to normal with dd!! and you're feeling more  

Kerry - good news on the Xenical front - does this mean you can't ttc at all whilst on that drug - i know you can't on REductil but didn't know about that one. Howz your chest infection - gone yet? (I've IM'd you about your previous post hon!! )

Sarah - glad you're private consultation went well hon...like you say it definitely makes a difference when you realise that someone's actually listening and helping you properly to work towards getting your bfp (I've got my NHS one next week and I sooooo know it's going to be a waste of time!)

Flower - how you doing today sweetie? how did Saturday go with your friend (ok I hope)

Well it's cd 28 for me .....out of a poss 28/29 or 30 day cycle....had a bit of pinky/brown gunk arrive y'day afternoon and stomach cramps but nowt since ...so don't know if it's spotting starting and it's all over for this month or not....to be honest I've given up hoping for good news (and if Lesley's right I've got a couple more years to wait for good news anyway!! )

hope you're all ok

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Kerry   Your af sounds really wierd. keep positive hun you never know

Awww B3ndy  Dont worry I was just being over sensitive me thinks


Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - I've IM'd Kerry and emailed her - but I have to go out now - it's about her last post (if you see it you'll know what I mean!!) if you get hold of her before me can you get her to change it please!!    

see you all in a bit!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Only just noticed but I have emailed her!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls

I am   today what are you B3ndy / Sal & kerry on about am I missing out on something  

Sal - glad you are feeling better  
Kerry - GL with the tabs.....think my friend is on them?
B3ndy - You OK hun.....stop showing off cos you are gonna have twins....are you 36 hun?  
Flower - is your PC still down  
Binty - you around?

Had a fire drill today ( I have to organise this things) we manage a small shopping centre of 27 shops and the tenants make me sooo angry  

Kelly - congrats hun...hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy hun.


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls,

Just a quick message as I still have loads to do before we leave in a couple of hours.

I received my reading today and it was pretty accurate.  She pick up that I lost a baby earlier this year and says I will be pg in around 6 months and should have a baby by the end of next year.

I have sent the whole thing to Sarah, and if you want to have a look, I am happy for her to send it on to you.

Take care over the next couple of weeks and I look forward to catching up with all your "good" news on my return.

Love and hugs to you all
Tracy


----------



## KerryB

Hi Tracy, sounds like another positive reading then. I might take the plunge and get one done. Hope you have a fabulous time in Las Vegas <---- she says through gritted teeth, not at all jealous!!!   You deserve the break hun. Take care and have lots of fun! Thats an order   xxx

Sarah...how's your hangover??  

I'm worried that I've started these tabs, and still not got proper AF. What if I OV'd later and there's still a chance. Could I do damage??


----------



## binty

Morning lovelies

Not going to be around much this week will try to pop on and chat when I can.

Kerry.. good news about tab hun.  Not too sure if they can do any damage have you looked them up on the web?
Sarah.. Good news about your appt with the cons at least someones taken control now sending you loads of  
Sal.. nice to hear you've sorted things out with dd - long may it last
Tracy.. have a great hol hun
B3ndy.. keeping fingers crossed for you hun
Flower.. how are you?

Well best run

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

tracy - I haven't received the reading....did you email it to me?


----------



## scratch

I am gonna have to get a reading done now. I am the odd one out


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, I e-mailed it to you about half hour ago.


----------



## KerryB

Sal...I will if you will!


----------



## scratch

Deal!!

After you


----------



## KerryB

He he...will check ebay shortly.

Just   with DH...he has to do another   analysis for our appt at St Mary's next week. He was going today but is working in Manc on friday so will do it then. He said "Will you ring up and see if I can do it there?". I said "Is there anywhere else you can do it?" He said "I think they arrest people for doing that in a car park!" 
"Well couldn't you do it at the store?"
"You want me to have a w*** at work??" 
"     , well yes" 
"Hmmm...not sure how I would put that in my work log for the day??!!" 

I was   with   so much!


----------



## sarahstewart

just received Tracy's reading so will email it to 'us oldies'....


----------



## sarahstewart

just had a thought....dh's swimmers much better this time wonder if his acupuncture helped  

Have to take Freddie to the vets.....later....forgot to tell you last week we discovered that one of the kittens has been weeing in the house  and not in their tray!!!)  thought it was milton cos he has been acting strange but caught freddie in the act yesterday   naughty thing....it seems strange its started since they have been neutered.


----------



## scratch

Awww poor Freddie I am sure he will be ok. could he be marking his territory??

Kerry  you made me chuckle. Me and dh had a very similiar conversation about his sa. 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Max is being naughty at the moment, I get little presents left in the kitchen for me most mornings! Drives me mad as DH never has to deal with it!


----------



## scratch

I am so glad that dh gets up first in our house. but Hash is usually v v good. He only has accidents when he is poorly. 

Is it hometime yet


----------



## KerryB

Not long for you hun, 4 hours 10 mins for me!


----------



## scratch

I think I am gonna shoot off early. I really cant be bothered now and I have loads to do at home. 

are you lot doing anything nice tonight??


----------



## b3ndy

Tracy - just read your reading - wow - but like you say she doesn't make it very clear on the children front, it's a bit confusing. Have a fab holiday - and make the most of that R&R!!
(Kerry, Sal - you guys have got to do one!)

  at your dh Kerry - maybe he could do an 'Ian Beale' in the hospital car park instead! 

Sarah - i bet the acupuncture has helped your dh's swimmers - how many times has he been? (I've emailed you explaining why I was trying to get hold of Kerry!   ) (btw no i'm not 36, but 34...Lesley said her adding up was a bit out of sync when she's caught up in a reading!!  ...and i'm wondering if she got mixed up on the twin front coz i'm a twin.)

Binty - don't work too hard chick

Sal - when are you meant to finish work today then?

dh is at home today - so I'm trying to 'look busy'   ....should really get my a**e in gear and get painting...tiler is coming back to re-tile the shower wall this evening...you never know we may even get this bathroom finished just before the 12 month mark is up!!


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry I missed your earlier post      naughty DH!!!!!  DH loved the luxury of the BCRM (NHS style is do it at home and drive 80mph to Cheltenham!!!) he had a room with porno mags..... 

B3ndy - not getting the ian beale reference am I  

Sal - get home hun......nothing planned this evening.....maybe a row with DH felt a bit   at him before work today


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Take a deepbreath and try not to kill him. It is nice knowing that you are my kindred spirit when it comes to beating dh up.

Have a lovely evening ladies and dont do anything I wouldnt

Love Sal xx

Ps  Thank you for just being you all of you. I wouldnt of got through Friday without you all


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - have a good evening hon!!  

Sarah - there was an episode of 'Enders' apparantly during which Ian Beale had to do his SA in a hospital car park and got caught!!


----------



## sarahstewart

well that must be ONE episode I missed    thank god!!!!! Ughhhhh Ian Beale have a w**k.

Bye Sal - Love you.XXXX


----------



## b3ndy

............I know it's like thinking about your dad doing it still!!! (not that I do!!!!!!   )


----------



## sarahstewart

even worse!!!!!!!  when the cons started talking about baldness in young men and testosterone last week.....I kept   to myself!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy




----------



## KerryB

He he he...bless him, I'd hate him to get caught by some parking bloke! I'll think of something!

He's been for an ECG this morning as he's been getting chest pains and  pressure. I told him its stress what with work and ttc, but he worries so much he went to get it checked. ALl is fine thank goodness and he can relax now. We are both taking the week off next week to chill and spend time together, trying to get a night or two away although we have IVF appt on weds.

Sal....  have a ncie afternoon sweetie. I'm not doing anything tonight, making tea and walking Max and thats it.

Sarah....your right imagining Ian Beale   is not nice!  

B3ndy...lets not bring parents into this   

Poor Flower still has PC problems,  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

That's good for your dh Kerry - at least he'll have peace of mind now - and that'll be nice for you too to spend some time together!! dh is threatening to take a couple  of days off this week - but who knows!

Poor Flower - I saw her email - god if her computer keeps crashing now what's it going to be like when the new NHS computer system is fully up and running!!

right girls - got to go and sort out my washing for the ironing lady and get some painting done - will pop back laters!

 

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy

btw Sarah - did you see you came 8th in the photo comp.......just remember though - you were the GOLDEN OLDIES Number One!!!  


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

omg did I   how do I see that I clicked on and saw weeble won...how do I get the full results!!!

Ohh Kerry - a week off sounds lovely .....try and relax with DH and get away....GL for IVF appointment!!!


----------



## KerryB

Wow 8th is fantastic Sarah!


----------



## sarahstewart

to all my buddies for voting for me!!!!!   I will tell Freddie when I get home BEFORE I take him to the vets....


----------



## KerryB

Your welcome!   hun, big kiss for Freddie


----------



## sarahstewart

Just had a look I don't think I came 8th but I did get 8 votes   thanks anyway girls....you entering this months comp?  

TTFN catch you tomorrow.XXXX


----------



## KerryB

Aw bless......well your a star to us hun  

Not sure, not got any halloween costumes! You?


----------



## b3ndy

ola again

Dad to the rescue - I've just roped him in to helping me paint - so am able to have a bit of  breather!! 

Sarah - you did come 8th hon - if you count up the votes that the others got you got 8 and only 7 others got more than that.

I won't need to dig out a Halloween costume to enter this month's comp - you haven't seen me first thing in the morning!!  

Have a good night folks!! Sarah - hope Freddie is ok at the vets, and Kerry make sure you take a big brolly with you for your walk tonight - it's PEEING down here! 

'see' ya's all tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Dont ask me why but I seem to be in quite a good mood!!!! Probably wont last when the students start getting on my nerves but so far so good

Kerry  did you manage to walk max? It is rotten weather up here isnt it

Sarah  How did Freddie get on?

B3ndy  I hope you didnt work your Dad to hard. I always rope my dad into doing jobs round our house

Flower  You back with us yet hun

Binty      Your working to hard miss!


Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Aghhh so I did come 8th   you wouldn't believe I did corporate finance as part of my degree would you   (sal - say nothing I know your view on students!!!! and I was probably worse than the ones you deal with  )

Sal - glad you are in a good mood, I am too...DH bought me the new scissor sisters CD (nearly said LP  ) and I drove to work dancing like a good un!!!!

Kerry - How are you today?  Did you watch celebrity wife swap ?  GROSS!!!!!

B3ndy - What are your plans today?  I meant to ask you and Binty what tips I need for a lap?

Binty - Hiya Hunny

Flower - Hope your PC is fixed soon I miss you!!!!

Anyhoo Freddie is OK just has a behaviour problem which the vet thinks relates to.....THE GREY CAT!!!!!!!  He is weeing to mark his teritory (cos he can't spray) and he has given me these diffuser things that can help....(I say GIVE but they cost £25 at the vets and I have since been online and they are only £12!!!  ) if that doesn't work (and they usually do) he can give him a hormonal injection....and he recommends locking the cat flap when we are out .....not sure If I can do that but I will try....


----------



## KerryB

Well more drama in the KerryB household....never a dull moment. Sorry I disappeared quickly yesterday, DH rang me to say he'd fallen through the bedroom ceiling from the loft! I know, its   and I didn't believe him at first, but sure enough its true! He was putting some boards up there with his dad and lost his footing. He didn't fall through completely but ended up with legs either side of the joist, and luckily didn't damage his bits but scraped his shin and bruised his inner thigh! He's such a Muppet! So my night was spent running round after him whilst he iced his leg with frozen pea's. Thankfully the bruising isn't bad, and should hopefully be OK. FIL covered the hole up for us with a board. Nice insurance jobbie there!

Anywho.....

Sal...glad you are   today!

Sarah...poor Freddie, I hope these things work. That horrid grey cat.

B3ndy....did the tiler come?

Flower....you back on line yet honey??

Binty....hope your around today hun.

Well   is well and truly here! Awful cramps. I only seem to get them when I'm off Clomid. So far so good on the Xenical, no leakage yet!  

DBB here so have to get some work done!

xx


----------



## scratch

Sarah  Best tips for a lap is take some peppermint with you the wind afterwards is a killer. and remember big knickers to go over your belly button and hold up the "pad". Also dont be alarmed if you come round with a blue bum!!! What goes in must come out as they say. My lap wasnt that bad. A little sore atferwards and the bruising from hell round my tummy but other than that ok. they sent me home with some kapake

Dont worry about it chick


----------



## scratch

Sorry Kerry how is dh this morning?? I know we shouldnt laugh but it sounds like something that would happen to me


----------



## KerryB

I thought it was hilarious! He was more worried about me going mad about the ceiling! I said I couldn't careless! Bless him.....he's ok this morning. He bruises like a peach but when I checked his leg before I left it actually looked ok. I think the ice has helped.


----------



## scratch

I can relate to the bruising. I only have to knockm myself and I look like I have been 10 rounds with Mike tyson.

I cant believe how cold it is I am freezing!!!


----------



## KerryB

It is a lot cooler. I even dug out my thick winter cardy today! Its off now though, always warm in my office!


----------



## scratch

I have just decided it is time for a cardy. I will have to get a new one as my old one is far to big now. I have had to buy new summer stuff for my hols and new winter stuff for when we go away at the end of this month. Talk about opposites!!


----------



## KerryB

any excuse to shop   I cna't wait to go and get new smaller clothes, and for something to look like I want or imagine it to!


----------



## scratch

It is nice to be able to go anywhere and buy whatever I want. nd not to have to buy stuff that covers your tummy or bum!!! Dh notices that I am wearing more fitted stuff. And I bought some new trousers for work in a size 16 when I started loosing and I had to take them in on Sunday as they were to big. but I think I am going to stop soon as I am happy as a size 14/16 as I am tall


----------



## KerryB

You've done amazingly well! I hope it helps with ttc now too. I'd love us all to get pg together, that would be fantastic!


----------



## scratch

that is my wish for xmas. Lets all get a bfp from santa


----------



## b3ndy

Ola chicks

oops - had a bit of a lay in today - aching all over from stretching to paint the ceiling and coz I reckons the old witch is on her way (she's still sending me .....with brown spotting, nausea, backache and shooting pains in just one of my boobs - how  is that!!...going to wait til tomorrow to test which will be cd 30...last two months were 27/28 days.....not holding out much hope but I second your wish to Santa Sal!! )

Kerry - sorry the old witch got you, how wierd that she's playing up like that, and yet you took clomid last month didn't you? sorry to hear about your dh too....is he off work today? he's so lucky he didn't go through the ceiling completely!!

Sarah








did you have to count as part of your corporate finance studies?   ....as for 'Grey Cat' are you doing anything more to keep the nasty so and so away? where the hell is it's owner? nasty bully.

Sal - you sound v chirpy today hon....did you do anything last night? how is dd? How's the old witch treating you this month? is it as painful as last month?.....You need to get cardy shopping soon chick, I think the weather is going to change for the worse at the weekend...winter is well and truly on it's way!  (great - we've got a charity ball for my friends son on Sat night and my dress is rather strappy!!)

Well, more painting for me today, and in return for my dad helping y'day I've agreed to go and usher at our local council owned theatre (dad works for local council) where they're putting on 'GRumpy old Women' on tonight....so I get to see it for free!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Yep B3ndy I do feel alot better. AF wasnt half as bad this month so maybe we are making some progress you never know. I might get my cd21 blods done again just to see what is going on before I start the loopy pills next cycle OMG !!!!! 
I did get my Gap hoody out yesterday(mum said I looked like a mugger) but it is just so cold in work


----------



## KerryB

Your new "job" sounds fab! Enjoy your outing tonight! Hope that nasty   stays away from you. She's being particularly nasty to me, very crampy today   . Boo to the weather changing! You'll freeze in your dress! Hope it goes well though.


----------



## scratch

you will have to get one of those shrug things or a nice wrap. I bought a wrap from Cebenhams to throw on over my denim jacket( havent got a new winter coat yet)


----------



## b3ndy

Kerry - what an old baggage that  is, had you taken clomid last month? it'll be interesting to see how she is this month without the   tabs.

Sal - that's good news this month's has been better - I'd def go for that blood test, it's all extra info for the docs etc.

I got  a lovely winter coat in TK Maxx last week ...down from £100 to £35, quite a decent make - Espirit I think it was and 'this season's' style....but at this rate I'll be wearing it with wellies and my Monsoon number on Saturday evening!!  

And talking of jobs it's my first day back at work this Saturday!!  ...starting to feel very strange about it, I've been trying to convince dh that I'd be a far better wife if I could stay at home full time, but alas - it hasn't worked!!


----------



## KerryB

Crikey is that a month already? Wow thats flown by! Don't feel   about it hun, you'll be fine. Your coat sounds nice, I must go and have a root around in TK Max, there's one not far from work - fatal! I think DH is buying me a coat for my birthday this year, at least thats what I've asked for! Yes I was on   last cycle, so don't know why AF is so messed up.

Sal...I love wraps and pashmina's!


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG Kerry!!!!! I pi$$ed myself when I read your post!!!!! Poor DH!!!!!!!    its non stop drama at your house isn't it?

Sal - I am STILL wearing flip flops although I gave in and put a cardy on this morning   Talking of hoodys I was in my back yard Saturday tidying up and my nephew went by on his bike (I had my hoody on and hood up cos it was raining) 5 mins later my mum phoned to say he had reported a suspicious person!!!!  
Blue Bum  I am well scared now....some women I know said she had a lap and was back at work the next day...but my cons said to book a week off work  

B3ndy - OMG back at work on Saturday!!!!!!!   that has flown by!!!!!! Hmmm I think I know who owns the grey cat but what do I do....knock on the door and say stop your grey cat picking on my cats..... 

Catch you later

Binty / Flower - Miss you!


----------



## scratch

OMG that month has gone soooooo quick. Me thinks a trip to tk maxx on the way home is called for. You lot are a bad influence


----------



## b3ndy

Yup - the month is actually up on Monday   (when I go back to a week of earlies - yuk yuk!) BUT I was also down to work 7 days in a row (how nice of them to let me ease back into things) anyhow I didn't think I'd be up to that so I've asked to do this Sat instead and only do a 6 day week the week after (though I'd rather do none at all!!)

Sarah - what harm could it do to explain to the owner the effect it's having on your boys...they might be really nice and understanding.....or on the otherhand they could be complete loons and bop you one!!!
As for the lap...is it just investigative or are they going to do anything if they find owt? I had a month off after mine but only coz I'd had the laser treatment when they'd found endo...they'd told me 2/3 weeks off work if I hadn't had that.....one really good tip that Flower gave me was to take a couple of pillows for the journey home coz your tum is so sore it's unbearable putting a seatbelt on without some padding....and bring some extra strong mints to help the pain from the gas (that was the worst bit for me) when are you going in for yours? after your hols?

Kerry - when's your big day chuck?...God I remember you talking about going to Paris for your 30th!!  

Sal - TK Maxx - it has to be done!!


----------



## scratch

just had an options hot white chocolate drink. I didnt know whether to drink it or put my feet in it to warm up!!!!


----------



## b3ndy




----------



## scratch

I really want to go home. If it is going to go cold then I am not looking forward to our trip "down south" to stay in a caravan!!!! we are going at the end of the month I was hoping it would stay nice for a little longer. But hey ho dd will love it anyway wellie weather again


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...I can imagine its not a nice thought going back after a month. Good thinking easing into your 6 day stretch! What a bunch of buggers doing that to you! Birthday not till November 18th. I can't believe its a year since Paris! My friend just emailed me to ask if I want her spare ticket to see George Michael on the 17th Nov.....hmmm......could be good fun! 

Sal....  keep your feet out of the hot chocolate missy!

Sarah....when is your LAP hun? I would go and speak to them just to put your mind at rest, or send DH round!


----------



## b3ndy

That concert could be fun Kerry - as long as he's not off his head!!!   

Sal - where are you going for your hols down South?


----------



## scratch

we are staying at Camber Sands just outisde Rye. It will be one hell of a drive but we are going at midnight so dd and dh sleeps and I can bop away driving in peace(i am a terrible passenger)


----------



## b3ndy

Oooh it's nice down there....and if you want some bargain Xmas shopping on the way home pop into the discount village place in Ashford (bit like Cheshire Oaks but better) - it's ACE and all undercover, so if it rains you can still shop away til your hearts content!!

right - I'm off to get dressed (lazy mare!) and get painting.

will pop back laters chicks

S
xx


----------



## scratch

ooooo shopping


----------



## KerryB

Don't give her any more shopping opportunities B3ndy!   

Oh when I'm size 10 I'll go to Cheshire Oaks and buy a whole new wardrobe me thinks!


----------



## scratch

everytime we go to cheshire oaks we can never get out of the toy shop!!


----------



## binty

Hi Girls

Kerry.. hope your dh feels better - you might want to get some arnica(sp) I find it always works for me
Sal.. great to hear your in a   mood
B3ndy.. can't believe its been nearly a month already  
Sarah... my boy used to pee and the vet gave us some hormone tabs - they worked really well he said that even when they've had the chop their brains can still create the chemical that makes them spray.  
Flower.. hope you get you pc sorted soon.

I'm around but not really up to chatting at mo. Dh has been getting really depressed over work etc and I don't know what to do   - so need to stay away for a while otherwise I will be bursting into  

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Aw hun, we're always here for you. Sorry Dh is   has anything else happened about work? Big   or you sweetie


----------



## scratch

Awww Binty we are here if you need us. And if you need to rant or cry thats what we are here for

sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Binty we are here for you hun ...thanks for the info on Freddie....that is the next step I think if he still doing it in a couple of weeks  

B3ndy - they will do anything that needs doing I think when I have my lap!!!  I will have more info in 6 weeks I think.

Kerry - yeh remember your 30th DH told you, you were going to chepstow and you ended up in Paris  

Sal - I know you have gone now but BYEEEE.


----------



## KerryB

Yeah bless him, he was very good at keeping it   !!


----------



## b3ndy

Sal have a good afternoon (if u make it out ok TK MAXX   )

Binty - sorry you're going through such a tough time lately hon - how are things looking on the job front for your dh?

Kerry - are you off to anywhere exotic for your b'day this year?

Sarah - if the docs are going to have to do more when you go in for your lap just make sure you've given work the worse case scenario and that way they won't be   if you have to ring up after to tell them you're off for a month!!

Well - that's the first coat of emulsion done - one blinkin wall KEEPS reacting to the paint though so going to have to get dh to rub that down when he gets in....Oooh - forgot to say too that the   tiler DIDN'T turn up y'day....we got a TEXT at 8pm to say how about him coming today after 5.30pm and no apology...ggrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## sarahstewart

my boss will have a fit!!!!!! 

Have a good evening everyone, I am off to tesco after work so catch you tomorrow.

SarahXXXXX


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - maybe your boss will realise how much he'll miss you if you have to take a month off - would be a good time to ask for a payrise!!    

I'm offski too now chicks - got to go paint woodwork before I head off to my new 'job'   

'speak' tomorrow!



S
xx


----------



## KerryB

I'm off to Tesco as well after work, picking DH up first.

B3ndy...what a pain about the tiler, hope its sorted tonight hun.

Have a nccie night lovelies...Binty chin up honey  

xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

How are we??

Binty are you ok chick?

Kerry I think I have your cold

Flower  You back with us yet chuck?

Sarah  Loving the email

B3ndy  Not long for work now!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

How are we all today  

Note this dated in your diaries.....4th October...Sarah Stewart wears boots and NOT flip flops for the first time since the begining of MAY   and my feet are not liking it one bit!!!!!


----------



## scratch

I know what you mean about boots. I relented last week and my feet do not like them at all. My feet are so used to having lots of fresh air they dont like socks and boots


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

How are we all? I'm   today, but not in a   way just in a   way!! Extremely tired, bad night with Max and strange noises in the house! Even woke DH up and he sleeps through anything!

I'm in boots too, and good job too its peeing down!

Back soon....got some stuff to do.

X


----------



## scratch

I am in a bit of a strange mood to Kerry. Ans thats before I start the loopy pills. God help me after


----------



## sarahstewart

looks like Flower still not on-line


----------



## KerryB

I miss her!


----------



## scratch

me too


----------



## scratch

why are men such [email protected]*ers I am starting to think the idea of a sperm bank is looking quite appealing


----------



## KerryB

What's he done now??


----------



## scratch

just the usual but this time I have found out he has lied to me. Nothng major quite petty really but it is just the principle and he has the nerve to try and turn it round on me. Does that make sense


----------



## KerryB

Yes I know what you mean. Ah hun, rise about it, don't let it get to you.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmm naughty DH Sal!   Bad news thou hun....shortage of sperm donors


----------



## scratch

Not in this place it is full of tossers


----------



## KerryB




----------



## scratch

Is it hometime yet?


----------



## KerryB

Nearly for you hun.

I'm going to check some job sites.....


----------



## scratch

sounds like your having a day like me. Have a look you never know your ideal job might be waiting for you


----------



## scratch

I am out of here chicks. Have a lovely evening


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee Sal....you too.


----------



## flowerpot

AT LAST!!!!! phew

i seem to be back on

but just need to go and meet my boss, please help me catch up...have i missed anything?!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

nothing major I don't think    Ohhh I finally put my boots and socks on after wearing flip flops since May!!!!
B3ndy goes back to work Saturday , Kerry's DH fell through the ceiling and Sal is looking for a sperm donor   Binty feeling a bit   not seen much of her  

any news your end?


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...couldn't have summed us up better if I'd tried!!


----------



## binty

Hi girlies

Sorry not been around feeling a bit   today.

Kerry.. hows dh's leg   hope you've found some good jobs  
Flower.. how are you
Sarah.. oh no boots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been wearing them since last Friday  
Sal.. don't let dh get you down it's not worth it
B3ndy.. hows the decorating going?

Went out yesterday and bought dh a PS2 to cheer him up and it worked he was really pleased but I made him promise that he wouldn't play on it during the day otherwise I'll   one.

Found a holiday for 1 week to Cape Town in November which hope dh likes as we will be going to surprise his bro who is going for his birthday.  Got a good deal direct flights and 5* hotel for a week for under £2,000 for both of us.  Just cleared it with my boss to borrow a days holiday from next year and he's said yes.  DH just wants to see what the hotel is like tonight before I book it.     

Binty


----------



## KerryB

You sound much more chipper hun, I'm glad. Holiday sounds lovely, Im DH will be really chuffed with it. How's your course going?

xx


----------



## binty

Course is ok started reading the next module and my heads in a spin.  Think it was part of the reason I've been feeling a bit   this week.


----------



## flowerpot

dear God Kerry, how on earth did he do that! is he ok?  did you get your reductil?

Aww Sarah, flip flops off honey?     I've got full shoes on now but still got bare legs..not ready for tights yet!

Binty, sorry to see you have been a bit    Holiday sounds like a fab idea.  is everything ok?

Sal - eh  sperm donor? what on earth!!!?

I need to go into hotmail now i can get in properly and read about your readings.  Who got them in the end, Tracey, B3ndy and Sarah?

I'm ok'ish thanks girls.   Saturday was very hard and I keep having a moment but on the whole over the worst.   only got one more clomid month after this and as I cant stand being on Met anymore were stopping ttc then until IVF.

Oh! any news on Kelly? is it deffo a BFP?

And Kim - is she due yet?  Anything from Bev and her little bundle recently?

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Probably hun, it can be very overwhelming. I've still not finished my Interior Design Diploma and I started it 3 years ago!!

Flower...glad your OK hun. I know Saturday musthave been hard but your doing well. DH is OK, he's grazed his leg but no permanent damage to his bits thank goodness! He lost his footing and slipped through the ceiling, legs dangling through! Very  . Dr gave me Xenical not Reductil in the end, says she starts people on that first to see how they go. Worth a try, not had any s/e's so far, but been quite good. Also still on Met as well.

So glad your back, missed you  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

whats your dh like eh!  You happy with your gp's recommendation then? whats it for, for weight loss?  were they happy for you to have something?

I seem to recall Sarah going to a consultant appt just before i lost connection?  how did it go?


----------



## sarahstewart

sarahstewart said:


> ladies - hello, haven't had chance to read back proper....manic busy today (after having 1/2 day yesterday )
> 
> Well you certainly get what you pay for !!!!! Appointment yesterday was 2 hours long....with NHS I have never been in for longer than 15 mins  DH's sperm OK now up to 55% motility  and they tested them alongside Donor Sperm and DH's were much better at everything than the donor
> 
> We have a post coital test in 2 weeks (ughhhhh) and a scan in 6 weeks.....and further consultation.......I am getting booked in for a laproscopy too  am v. v. scared. She was v. angry that I had been refered for IVF by the NHS and wants to get results on these tests before deciding any treatment. She was unhappy I had NO tests after my m/c EVEN though I had an infection which is not normal at 5 1/2 weeks!!!
> 
> She also asked loads of family Q's one was 'any history of baldness in young men (under 30).....my dad was completely bald at 21  aparently it is linked to testosterone levels and I could have had it passed onto me....so she took a BT for that also!!!! - could be why I have bad skin and could mean PCO slightly even thou BT say otherwise but she will find out when scan takes place.
> 
> God I feel amazing!!!!!!! I feel like someone is listening!!!!!!
> 
> Makes sense with my reading as it said I was scared about a test / prcoedure which i wasn't......but I am now!!!!! (my lap!!!)


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - my reading and B3ndys on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0


----------



## flowerpot

wow Sarah, sounds like a thorough consultation.  dont worry at all about the lap, trust me.  I'll give you loads of tips nearer the time 

off soon girls, already, will be back tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Flower.......
Nice to have you back hun  

I am off in a bit too....have a good evening girlsXXXX


----------



## KerryB

You too, got reflexology tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning!!!! Its nearly FRIDAY!!!  How is everyone?  

Kerry - How was reflexology?

Sal - You OK today? How is DD doing?

Flower - Hope you are on-line again today!

Binty -   hope you are OK

B3ndy - hope your enjoying your last few days of freedom   forgot to say did your DH pay Lesley Anderson to say that about 'work' so you don't start cake making at home


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Reflexology was good. She said my feet have changed and that things are moving! I told her I was off clomid and on Xenical, but that was only recently. She wants to see me in three weeks this time to see what else has changed. Quite excited!

How are we all?

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

morning 

hey kerry that sounds good.  i wanna book some relexology once me and dh get straight with our money.

everything ok here, nothing to report! x


----------



## scratch

same here everything is just tickedy boo. Me and dh kissed and made up


----------



## flowerpot

i missed everything whats gone on with your dh Sal but glad things are ok chick.  Did Kelly definitely get her BFP?


----------



## scratch

Yep Kelly is officailly "up the duff"

And dh was just being stupid as usual paraniod about me loosing weight but we are back on track now and the making up is always good fun!!


----------



## KerryB

I was   as hell last night, but AF still here so will have to bottle it till the weekend!


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha i always feel  at the wrong times 

GREAT NEWS ABOUT KELLY WOOOO-HOOOOO   I will pm her xxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

sorry not around y'day - up a ladder AGAIN - for most of the day ...the tiler eventually turned up so ALL of the walls are tiled now and we're well on our way to finishing this blinking room within a couple of weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and the ushering went v well - the show 'Grumpy Old Women' was FAB, VERY funny...though was quite worried that I may actually qualify as one already!! )

Flower - welcome back chick - glad Saturday went ok'ish...I bet your friend was happy to see you (she won't forget what you've done for her! ) 

Sarah -    at Lesley's reading about work!! (I asked dh yesterday if I could work part time - fell on deaf ears!)

Sal - good to hear you and dh have made up!! does this mean the wedding planning is back on track?

Kerry - reflexology sounded intriguing....do you not have to go every week then?


Well - still no sign of you know what (I don't want to say for fear of jinxing - though knowing my luck she's round the corner) been spotting since Sunday (dark brown) and was meant to test y'day but chickened out...too scared....going to give it another couple of days I reckon.


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

oooh B3ndy   hope the *censored* doesnt arrive 

thanks again for Friday. I went to bed and knew i wouldnt sleep unless i got on FF and vent my frustration and        hoping i've got the worst out the way now with her announcing her pregancy, last day of work and giving birth etc.


----------



## scratch

I am soooooo cold roll on summer

Hiya B3ndy


----------



## flowerpot

I'm fed up of the dark mornings already, its so hard to get up when the alarm goes off.


----------



## scratch

And the clocks go back at the end of this month


----------



## KerryB

I'm boiling in my thick carigan! And stop talking about dark mornings, it depresses me  

B3ndy....she tells me how often I need to go. If I had loads of problems she would probably ask me to go every week/bi weekly, but thankfully I'm ok. Three weeks is my shortest. I love going, very relaxing.


----------



## flowerpot

will it be lighter in the mornings then when the clocks go back?


----------



## b3ndy

no - it'll be darker hon - and don't remind me ...I'm back to my old 5am start for a week on Monday!   ...I'm breaking out in a cold sweat about it already!!


----------



## sarahstewart

god you lot are depressing me!!!! But yep its cold and wet here today BUT no boots!!!!  I am wearing shoes instead....feet were far too hot in boots yesterday!!!!  BUT I am missing my flip flops   I switched our heating on last night only for an hour cos I was [email protected]@dy freezing....no doubt my scottish miser of a DH will tell me off     (no ofence to any other scots  )

I AM SO STARVING TODAY!!!!

B3ndy -


----------



## KerryB

We put our heating on too, its was lovely!


----------



## scratch

strange isnt it my tummy is rumbling too but I have to be good weigh with the nurse later. I am having my eyebrows waxed first do you think it will make me lighter??

Our heating was on too

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F8%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## KerryB

Is your unibrow back Sal?? Could affect weight


----------



## b3ndy

why don't you go for an early bikini wax too Sal - it all counts!!

Sarah - I asked dh if I could put the heating on last night coz so cold whilst painting (til midnight!) - he gave me a jumper instead!


----------



## flowerpot

i thought the whole point of putting the clocks back was to help the children going to school so it was lighter 

my heating is on, for a couple of hours in the evening

just ordered some tights and holdups for when winter properly comes! will try and hold out as long as poss


----------



## scratch

I have already bought some new knee boots and tights for winter but at the same time I have bought 2 bikinis for my hols


----------



## KerryB

I want nice knee high boots this year, one that I can actually do the zip up on!! I hate big calf muscles!!


----------



## scratch

I have always had that problem and this year is the first in many many years that I have been able to buy a pair of knee boots that actually fasten and I can still walk


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry have a look on duo of bath website, they do bigger ones which are really nice but a bit expensive, or shoetailor - they send you a form for measuring your calves etc and then you know which size to get.  quite a lot of the catalogues too like kays/freemans etc are doing wider calf fittings now.  i have the same problem but i got some last year


----------



## scratch

and Viva la diva do them in different calf fittings. I must admit though riding a bike doesnt exactly help with slimming your things it turns them into muscle. They look like a hookers at the minute


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls will have a look


----------



## sarahstewart

I have the opposite problem with knee high boots   my legs are quite skinny some boots look like wellies on me!!!! I always put weight on every where else except my legs!!!!  My dad is the same....one day our legs will snap with the weight they are carrying!!!!!  

I have ordered a new pair of brown boots


----------



## scratch

dd's legs look like that. My mum says they look like knots in cotton


----------



## b3ndy

years of playing netball have done me no favours either - so I now have to find boots with hidden 'elastic' built in at the calf bit

sorry to love you and leave you mid natter - but dh is home and cracking the whip (and I don't mean in the   way!) so I'd better go and get my window painted!!  

catch ya's laters!

S
xx

(p.s...I knew I shouldn't have posted anything about the witch - started cramping a bit stronger and spotting getting bit heavier - reckon she's round the corner!  )


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy....   honey hang in there  

Sal...knots in cotton  

Sarah...


----------



## scratch

awww B3ndy  I was feeling positive this month for you

Right thats it ladies. If one of us doesnt get a BFP before Christmas I am going to seriously see my [email protected](and there is lots of it to see)

So can we get our fingers out and get [email protected]*ing


----------



## sarahstewart

Yes Sal....will start tonight....its CD 9 for me a little early but feck it lets give it a try!!!!  

LOL at knots in cotton!!!!!  

B3ndy - Hmmmm staying positive for you


----------



## scratch

Dont forget ladies we are now on a mission. All I want for xmas is to be an Auntie!!

I am off now chicks so take it easy

Love ya all

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww that's nice Sal    Can't help thinking about last Christmas when I thought all my dreams had come true.....then it all went t*ts up  

I really hope all my clomid 'golden oldies' get their dream BFP this year...... 

I am even back to being a full moon loon   so I am more positive than I have been for a long time  

Have a good evening Sal


----------



## KerryB

Bye Sal  

Sarah..they will come true again honey. Might join you being a Full Moon Loon again! Is it this weekend?

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I agree - one of us HAS to get that BFP.  Get bonking Sarah...I'm on the 2ww but dont hold any hope from me!

Right girls, must get some work done will try and pop back before hometime xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

You can count me out for making you lot aunties this month - the old   has arrived, whilst I was stuck up a ladder!   ...and she's being a cowbag (bad cramping)

Oh well - that makes it one more month before we've been officially 'trying' for three years  

Sending you chicks lots of    for those waiting to test, due to start   for this month!

       

see ya laters girls - got to pop out to buy some 'window furniture'.....isn't life glamourous!!

S
xx

(btw...i'm not due into work til Sat, and already I've had TWO calls today about my shift, and TWO emails....... )


----------



## KerryB

I just want to sleep...those biscuits have made my blood drop rise and fall very quickly!

B3ndy....so sorry honey


----------



## sarahstewart

b3ndy I am soooo sorry hun.  [email protected]@dy work have got a cheek haven't they..... 

Kerry - thanks hun....full moon is Saturday!!!!  
Biscuits   

Flower - we are NOT counting you out JUST yet.....


----------



## KerryB

Is it home time yet? Going to the movies tonight, can't wait!


----------



## sarahstewart

ohhh what you going to see    I haven't been for ages....might suggest it to DH at the weekend.


----------



## flowerpot

theres a good one out on friday i think with mat damon and other stars in, not sure what its called

B3ndy - sorry hun   lifes a real [email protected]%ch sometimes. thinking of you x

going soon girls, friday tomorrow, thank goodness!  we got free tickets to see the ordinary boys tomorrow, not sure i can be bothered!


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower 

I am gonna log off shortly so have a good evening everyone......

Kerry - keep meaning to say I LOVE that piccie of Maxie...bless him.

B3ndy - thinking of you hun.


----------



## KerryB

Not sure what we're seeing, either children of Men or Click - heavy or comedy....can't decide! Want to see that Matt Damon one with Jack Nicholson etc, loks fab.

Have a fab night girlies...thanks Sarah about Max, he's not that cute in real life!  

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Just "spoken" to Bev...all is well in the Taylor house! Alex doing well.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning chickadees

just a quickie from me - as I'm off out for the day - mum and I decided last night to make the most of my last day of freedom!!  

If I don't get on before you guys leave have a TOP weekend everyone!!

lol

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning


FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! yipee

How are we all?

B3ndy  Have a fab day

Kerry  did you get to the flicks. Thanks for the piccie of baby taylor what a stunner

Sarah  how are you today you moon loon

Flower  you ok chick??

Binty  Are you ok? Been v quiet lately hope you and dh are ok

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

WOOOO-HOOO! thank Chrunchie its friday   

I can't wait to have a lie in tomorrow!

B3ndy - have a fab day off hun and dont worry about work next week, its only work and remember you are just there to earn some money thats all, its not important 

Kerry - Max is lovely bless him.  how was the pics, what did you see?  Thanks for the update on Bev, glad all is well

Sal/Sarah - hows you today?

Binty - you working hard?

all our computers have crashed AGAIN grrr, and we also had a power cut in the night, all the answerphone messages have been lost, we cant get into any of our Word documents and the emergency windows opened with the alarm and its rained in. good eh!  at least i can get on the internet


----------



## scratch

you have a valid excuse for skivving with us today then


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Did I forget to say ........I'M OFF ALL NEXT WEEK!!! Yippee! 

Flower....What a bummer, at least you can get on here! Went to see children of Men, probably not the best film to watch when your going through IF but it was good nonetheless. Gonna go see The Departed next week, looks very good.

B3ndy...have a good day honey, enjoy it.  And flowers right, its only work!  

Sal...you ok honey? Things good with DH? Isn't Baby Taylor lovely.

Sarah....boots or shoes??  

Binty..hope your ok sweetie,  

I'm sooooo glad its friday. My friend is dragging me to Pump FX class tonight, uder duress, but if it helps with the weight loss I'll do it! 

xxx


----------



## scratch

you will probably enjoy it when you get there. I could just eat baby Taylor. Then again I could anything I am starving


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies!!!  

Kerry - oh what was the movie about    Shoes today!!!!  Ohhh lovely a week off....enjoy it hun.

Flower - Oh dear...at least you can get on line!!!!  

Sal - god I LOVE Fridays  

B3ndy - enjoy ur last day of FREEDOM...hope tomorrow isn't too bad  

Binty - are you OK


----------



## scratch




----------



## KerryB

Sarah....its set in 2027 and is about the women in the whole world being infertile! The youngest person on the planet is 18 and gets killed. One girl manages to get PG and it goes from there! Very bizarre!


----------



## scratch

sounds wierd


----------



## KerryB

It is! Aparently its a P.D James book....will be skipping that one!

Been so busy, DBB2's daughter is coming up next week to help out so got to leave instructions etc for her. Fun, fun....

Got St Mary's appt next Weds at 4.15...not really sure what for. Follow up on bloods probably.


----------



## scratch

you will have to let us know how you get on and what they have to say


----------



## KerryB

I will...I'm sure DH will let me use his laptop for a catch up! 

I can't be bothered now, nearly done everything.  What's happening with the wedding then Sal??


----------



## scratch

still in the planning stages. But it is defo going to be really small then we will probably go to Kenya with dd


----------



## flowerpot

lucky thing Kerry having a week off, doing anything nice?  good luck for Weds.  saw that film advertised, v.weird!


----------



## scratch

I would lurrrrve a week off doing nothing. I think my last lie in was about 6 years ago before dd was born


----------



## scratch

Is it spell night tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot

thats what i did when i had 3 days off week before last, 3 lie ins and lazy mornings. bliss!!


----------



## scratch

no chance in our house I am lucky if madam is still in bed after 7am!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww!  wait still she is old enough to get up, go downstairs and make her cereal and turn the TV on.  you and dh can snuggle up in bed then!


----------



## scratch

at the moment she plonks herself between the 2 of us and turns our tv on and watches spongebob squarepants until dh relents and takes her downstairs. By this time I am usually wide awake and get up anyway. oooo roll on Egypt I might just get to stay in bed until 8am(dh is an early riser even on holiday)


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## scratch

Just you lot wait until it is your turn. Kiss goodbye to using the bathroom in peace and lie ins forget it!!!


----------



## flowerpot

I can't wait!!!


----------



## scratch

you can always borrow dd!!!


----------



## KerryB

Not much planned. Still got lots to do to the house so might attack the hall stairs and landing. FIL has just retired so is on hand to help! He's good at stuff like that so I might leave them to it!


----------



## scratch

sounds like my Dad. He retired about 8 years ago and he is always doign stuff at our house. I have never cut my grass or cleaned my car!!!


----------



## scratch

ok my darlings I am off home now. Have a fab weekend all of you.

Kerry enjoy your week off honey and good luck for the appointment

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

bye sal, have a great weekend xx  

roll on 4pm! off to meet dh in the pub


----------



## sarahstewart

Might not get back on later so gonna say BYEEE now!!!

Kerry - have a nice week...hope your appointment goes well  

Flower - enjoy the pub!!!!  

Sal - Have a good one.......


----------



## KerryB

Bye girls  

Flower..how is DH getting on with his new job?


----------



## flowerpot

he is doing well thanks Kerry. still on 3 months training so instead being in the office with his managers hat on he is out with one of the on-site lads seeing what they do etc.  boring at times but he says its so easy (his last job was very stressful) plus this guy picks him up and drops him off at home so he doesnt need to be up as early or out as late.  He is back in the office from Monday to do some other training.  He says he likes it that he can leave work and get home and forget about whereas before he had sleepless nights worrying about it all 

one hour to go and i'm packing up


----------



## KerryB

I'm glad he's settling in hun. NEw jobs are usualy stressful, but sounds like he's getting right in there.

Lucky monkey going to the pub...I'll be sweating at Pump FX class - don't aks what it is cos I don't know!


----------



## flowerpot

works gone mad (typical) so better say bye bye. have a great week off!  keep in touch xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye hun, have a nice weekend  


xxx


----------



## scratch

bye Flower have a smashing night in the pub

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

What you up to Mrs? Busy afternoon with DD?


----------



## scratch

just got soaked walking home from school. Why does it always rain as soon as they come out??

I have just put a chestnut colour on my hair going brown again!! So i cant see as i cant oput my glasses on


----------



## KerryB

What you like, you've not long done it! Need a change?


----------



## scratch

need to cover the grey!!!!!

I better go or i will end up looking like mortica adams

Have agood one and witchie if you need me i will be about all weekend


----------



## KerryB

I'll pop on next week to catch up.

Take care girlies, love you all lots  

xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

how are we today?

I hope Kerry is still under her duvet bliss!!

I feel pretty  today, no idea why. and its just dawned on me that AF is due at weekend and I have had no pmt rattiness - thats a first!  Had a lovely full weekend, out for a nice walk with dh yesterday, got up early and went out, feels like I've actually done something with my prescious 2 days off!

dh said last night he was thinking of trying to get a cheap B&B in the lakes for us for his birthday, I've just worked out that it could be my AF time though, not sure what to do.  will have a think about it I think


----------



## sarahstewart

Vat inspection today might pop on later.....love to you all....send Witchie my love...haven't time to post.


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Sarah, hope it goes ok today sweetie, catch up later xxxx


----------



## scratch

horrid vat man!!!

I had quite a constructive weekend. Got some of the garden sorted and some bits ready for xmas. Cant wait for our holidays now

B3ndy  I hope the get up wasnt to bad

Flower  Hiya chick

Binty  Hiya hun

Sarah  Boo


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya

Vat man still here  

I did loads of gardening at the weekend   too Sal!!!

Flower - a weekend in the lakes sounds great.... 

had a call Saturday from hospital making my appointment for my lap cons on 17th October...i am happy things are moving forward!  

Binty / B3ndy - Hiya Peeps......hope Kerry is having a nice break


----------



## flowerpot

Is that for the consultation rather than the lap sarah?

Sal - when do you go away again?


----------



## scratch

we are going away the 27th Oct for 4 days then 30th nov for a week. 

Sorry not been around much today been looking for a wedding dress then I have a meeting soon so wont be back on after that.

If I dont get on have a smashing evening ladies

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

you too Sal  

Flower - yeh for the consultation...although his secretary said they could do the lap on the 25th October   which is no good as we are goimg on hols on the 11th November so think it might be better to get it done after  

BTW - Vat man gone


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i agree Sarah, have it after your hols.  it wouldnt be too bad if it were a couple of weeks from having it done you'll be back to feeling normal again by then but its whether to risk it or not.  I assume you'll be doing lots of sightseeing on hols, it wouldnt be too bad if just sat on the beach for a week!

computers going really slow might have to log out x


----------



## binty

Hi Lovelies

Sorry not been around much was off work Thurs & Fri as have the flu still not feeling too great  

What have I missed  

Lots to catch up on at work - hope you are all ok.

Going to book holiday tonight at least I'll have something to look forward to.  DH has interview this afternoon near home so hope he gets some positive feedback as all the others haven't even come back to him  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, sorry you feel crap hun   Nothing worse. and  for your dh's interview.  I know exactly how you feel when they dont get back to you, my dh had the same problem.  If he is dealing with agencies tell him to just keep on at them its the only way.  Can you not go home if still poorly? xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Will say bye girls, few things to do before I go.
Have a lovely evening

PS. very quiet today - just shows how much Kerry and B3ndy talk 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Flower....yep Kerry and B3ndy are the 'Chatterboxes'  B3ndy emailed me earlier to say she was busy at work   

Binty - sorry you feel pooh hun...hope you feel better soon and hope DH's interview goes well 

Sarah


----------



## scratch

bye bye chicks

Sal xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Sal...any luck with wedding dresses?

I am off shortly too  

ByeeeeeXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

How are we today.  I am sick of dark mornings!

Had some AF cramps last night after nookie, so AF is no doubt coming as thats a sure sign.  At least its due to fall at weekend so I can drug up on pK's and stay in bed!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww Flower hope she stays away hun    We had BMS last night.....with all 3 cats on the bed!!!! I felt like a bit of a perv actually    we have to 'do it' wednesday ready or my post coital test on Thursday morning  

How is everyone today?

Its really dark and foggy here today


----------



## flowerpot

blimey sarah so what do you do then have BMS on Weds then go on Thursday without *ahem* washing or anything?  my work colleage found out from one of those tests that her vagina was killing her dh sperm and thats why they couldnt get pregnant, they ended up with twins on IVF.

 at the cat audience!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

The advice notes say I can 'shower' but not have a 'bath'   have you not  had a PCT then Flower?


----------



## flowerpot

ah right thats something then, the thought of showing it all to a doctor after BMS without a wash  !!!  Nope I havent hun, you think I would have, had everything else


----------



## scratch

Glad it isnt just me who has the audience(hash) 

Wedding dress hunting is going ok. One of my friends is doing a BA in fashion and design and she has agreeded to make my dress for free as her "project" which is good as she knows what I like 

I hate these mornings too . It was soooooo hard to drag my backside out of bed this morning. Me thinks a very early night is on the cards for tonight whilst dh is on lates 

Sarah  What does this post whatsit test involve then?? 

B3ndy   you ok chick after the shock of going back to work? 

Binty   Your working far to hard chuck. Hope your feeling better 

Not long until xmas ladies. I have nearly finished my shopping just got to make my xmas cake!!


----------



## flowerpot

You are so organised for xmas. My friends take the mickey out of me for being organised but I'm not that organised.  I suppose you have to be tho with going away.  Must admit I've started thinking about what I can get people and I got an email from Boots yesterday, their xmas catalogue is out and they are doing 3 for 2 on gifts, online too.

good news about the wedding dress


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Sal!!!!

PCT (post coital test) I was never offered one on the NHS    but basically you BMS the night before then go to hospital the next day and they take some EWCM and Sperm out and see i any are dead and if its my EWCM that is killing them    I hope not but I suppose its a possibilty  

You guys should ask for one  

Gosh - you are VERY organised Sal!!!!


----------



## scratch

have to be organised. I dont fancy coming back from our hols then having to run rouns like anutter. So everything has to be bought and wrapped before the 30 th nov.

Sarah  Have they ever said you could have a cervical erosion? My cons said that mine could make a mucus that eats the swimmers!!! But I had it corterised and it should be ok now.

Dont we have lovely bodies


----------



## sarahstewart

no they haven't actually told me that BUT I do have problems with smears and stuff and it took 3 attempts to do the last one!!!!

Binty - If you are around today?  Just want to ask you a 'kitty' question?  Or are you at college today?

B3ndy - emailed me she sounds really   bless her......


----------



## scratch

The back to work blues for B3ndy then

Sarah it might be worth asking about having your cervic corterised. Sounds much worse than it is trust me


----------



## b3ndy

ola my sweets

sorry not been around - been v busy at work - God these early starts are a   to the system after so long...and been a bit   after a bit of a horrific af this month (long story - but still bleeding today...day 9) so wasn't feeling very  ...then to cap it all ANOTHER of my school friends had her first bubba y'day and we had to go to the pub last night to 'wet the babies' head...just wot I needed  

so I'm sorry I've not been there for you peeps ...but I'm back now.

Sal - the rate you're going with the diet you'll be having no end of fittings for your wedding dress! Interesting what you saying about the cervical erosion thing - as I ALWAYS bleed during smear so ALWAYS get a recall coz sample has been spoiled by the blood.

Sarah - i've not had a PCT either....i've often wondered why but my last consultant said they're not always very accurate.... at least you can have a shower 'post' you know what though - I'd die if i couldn't ....all those 'slug trails'!!  

Flower - how you doing chick? what cd are you on at the mo? you feeling  

will 'dip in and out' coz lots to do at work - AGAIN!

S

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww B3ndy, sorry to hear about the wetting of the baby's head. I know exactly how you feel.  Chin up hunny   I'm CD 27 of 32, AF due Sunday.  Not feeling at all positive, nothing to make me think that this month should be any different!  and getting a lot of the pre-AF signs (peeing, dreams, pains after nookie etc).  sorry your AF has been so horrible to you as well.  has it been painful as well as longer? xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah - definitely more painful - lots of cramping and sorry if   but I've had the worst clots...thought my insides were coming away last Thursday - it really   me.


----------



## flowerpot

oh its horrible isnt it.  i get them all the time, but sometimes its very scary as its so gross.  you havent had that much since your lap have you?


----------



## b3ndy

no - not at all - after the initial two months of horror af's (which I'd been warned about) the spotting disappeared and the clots did ...which is why I was so   about it all....feel quite miserable about it actually coz despite the lap and the acupuncture i seem to be back to square one again....although i've NEVER had clots the size that i had last week.


----------



## flowerpot

oh its horrible.  I wish we could have a window in our bellies that we could look through and see what on earth is going on


----------



## scratch

Hiya B3ndy  Sorry not been aboutmuch very busy 

Catch you all in a bit when it has gone a little quieter

Love ya all

Sal  xx


----------



## b3ndy

Sal

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Dont know about you lot but it is bloody freezing in here today. I want to go home


----------



## sarahstewart

I just feel soooo tired....just wanna go home to bed  

B3ndy - sorry to hear about your af    how is work?  

Flower / Sal - anything exciting planned this week?  My life is so boring at the moment I need you lot to have fun for me!!!!!


----------



## binty

Hello everyone

Sorry still vbusy at work.

B3ndy.. so sorry AF is being a pain this month hun and about wetting the babies head  
Sarah.. I always have to lock mine out otherwise the boy gets really agitated and scratches dh  
Sal.. It's cold here today as well got my boots and thick socks on today  
Flower.. hope AF is kind to you this month

Best get back to do some more work got to see a new property we are taking on at 2pm so not sure when I'll get back on after that.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty xxx

Sarah, nothing planned. the highlight of my week is naughty  night food wise tomorrow after weigh in. Having french stick with pate and cheese (cant wait!) and watching the England match.  Thursday food shop.  Friday maybe a drinky after work with dh but then in all weekend.  Dh is at the match saturday so i'm gonna do a few housey bits and if AF is bad stay in bed with some mags


----------



## scratch

Sarah  dont rely on me for any excitement. Nothing planned really I am like you at the minute totally knackered. I just cant wait for some time off work.  Might try and choose some fabric for my dress and have a consultation with Katie


----------



## flowerpot

are you flicking through mags etc Sal to find a style you like?

just been on the web looking at B&B's for the lakes for a night away for dh birthday. i can't believe how expensive some of them are, you could get a cheapy abroad!


----------



## b3ndy

Work is poo Sarah - but that's nothing new!!   

Flower - I stayed at a lovely b&b in the lakes last year - my mate took 3 couples away for her 30th (I know - how nice was that!!) i believe it was quite reasonable and only a walk away from restaurants etc..do you want me to get names/numbers?

Sal - it's really 'muggy'   down South here today - very wierd weather!! I had to put heating on at weekend and now it's barmy muggy weather!

Sarah - Nowt interesting on for me this week - I'm working at weekend(AGAIN) - Sun - though I also start my cake decorating classes on sat too so that should be fun!!


----------



## b3ndy

Off home now girlies - may get on later - depends whether i can muster up courage to go and visit my friend in hospital (way I feel at mo prob not)

binty - don't work too hard missus!!

if i don't catch you laters will speak to you all tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye B3ndy   

Flower - mmmm French stick 

Sal - you stil around or have you gone home  

Binty - you sound busy as usual hun....gonna PM you as I have a kitty question to ask you


----------



## flowerpot

dont force yourself to do anything you dont want to B3ndy 

if you could get the name and number that would be fab but dont go to too much trouble. if its easy enough then yes please   We want somewhere we can have a short walk and definitely near some pubs and places to eat.  We stayed in Keswick last time which is great but the hotel is quite dear so just emailed a few B&B's.  We probably wont end up going!


----------



## flowerpot

I'd better do some work for an hour!

Have a lovely evening girlies.  Miss Kerry hope she is enjoying her week off.

See you tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye XXXX

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## flowerpot

Morning everyone!

How are we today


----------



## scratch

Wet and sick of the dark mornings!!

How are you?


----------



## flowerpot

Can you believe that storm we just had?  I was on the motorway, couldnt see a thing!!!  I'm sick of getting up in the dark.  whens half term Sal?

I'm fine ta, just shattered. Roll on Friday eh! xxx


----------



## scratch

Forgot to say I had a right trauma this morning . Hash wanted to go out at 530am Dh had gone to work so I got up in my nightie and let him out. Well he went nuts  and was barking like mad so I went to investigate and there was only a bloody hedgehog at the back door !!! He thought it was a ball and kept trying to pick it up (idiot)  so I had to try and rescue the hedgehog and keep the stupid mut out the way . By the time I sorted the pair of them out it wasnt worth going back to bed. 

The kids break up on the 20th for a week. We go away the 25 for 4 days and I cant wait


----------



## flowerpot

omg Sal thats too much at that time of the morning!!! I hope you got on the sofa with a nice cuppa if you didnt go back to bed.

I love half term because my journey to work takes half the time!


----------



## flowerpot

Just going to search on the net for B&B's....back in a bit


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies  

Isn't it a dark and miserable day  ....flip flops are a distant memory  
Sal - you must be knackered!!!! 5.30am    My alarm went off at 6.30 and I thought it was the middle of the night!!!!!

Ohhh dear looks like work getting a bit busy   catch you in a bit girls!  

Flower - GL hope you find a great B & B....

Is b3ndy on earlies now?


----------



## scratch

Morning Sarah

I cant be bothered today. We have a "social event" later that is a [email protected] up to me and you so I will be sorting that out later.

I found a dress I liked and Katie has agreeded to pinch the style and make me one like it but different if that makes sense


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls

God i know what you mean aobut the wet dark mornings...it's blinkin awful at 4.30am!! i've had to turn the heating off again - otherwise I'd NEVER get up....good news is tho they've offered me another shift to start at end of Nov which is far nicer (an 8-4 day!! )

Flower - i've text my friend about the b&b but haven't heard back yet.

Sal - do we get a sneaky view of your design for your dress at all?? how exciting! not long til your hols now

Talking of hols - Sarah - you'll be back in your flip flops soon hon with your trip looming - you started packing yet?!!!    (lucky thing!)

binty - you around today chick?


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks B3ndy.  Seen a couple of good priced ones in Kirkby lonsdale and I've sent them some emails to see what the prices are.

Sal, great news about the frock 

Sarah, I'm hanging onto bare legs for dear life but my tights drawer is calling


----------



## scratch

I relented and wore tights on Friday night

I will send you all a piccie when Isort one out I promise

DD will be in bits in school it is really thindering and lightening here and she gets really scared


----------



## b3ndy

speak of the devil - she's just replied

it's called ' Newstead ' and is bang in the middle of Bowness and Windermere and is apparantly around £70 for a double room with breakfast - i;ll IM you the phone number in a tick

yuk - i hate thunder and lightening too - i'm a right scaredy cat

S
xx

(btw - didn't go and see my mate in hospital - went home and had a 3 hour nap!! whoops)


----------



## scratch

good news about the new shifts. At least you wont be getting up too early through the winter. Dont forget the clocks go back at the end of this month


----------



## flowerpot

oops sorry B3ndy - read your pm before this!  thanks for the giving the name, will have a nosey!!


----------



## b3ndy

it doesn't seem like long ago since the clocks went forward....i HATE winter....don't mind the snow but HATE it when it's wet and drizzly....all my family quite literally turn into right SAD cases too (that seasonal thingey disorder) they're a right  bunch !!! 

good luck booking the b&b flower - we loved it there - good location, nice rooms and nice owners


----------



## flowerpot

does that mean that say 6.30 am now will actually be 7.30 now so therefore a bit lighter? 

doesnt matter you didnt see your mate B3ndy, sleep sounds better for you 

Sal, can't wait to see it!


----------



## scratch

no the other way round 7.30am will become 6.30am  so darker in the mornings lighter at night

B3ndy  My dad is the same. A right pain in the backside in the winter


----------



## b3ndy

God - don't remind me Sal - I did those horrid dark winter mornings for three years - it's when the frosts arrive and you're having to scrape your car at a quarter to five in the morning that things REALLY get  ...........won't miss that at all!!

Flower - I hope my friend sees it like that!!


----------



## flowerpot

looks nice B3ndy, I've sent them a form to ask for prices for when we are thinking of going  

i'm confused though because if 7.30 becomes 6.30 then that means that 8.30 becomes 7.30 which is lighter?


----------



## scratch

I a sure your friends will understand. She probably has her head up her bum anyway with the new arrival. I know I couldnt give a toss who came when dd was born

I have confused myself now. I just know the clocks go back


----------



## flowerpot

yeah thats true Sal

ha ha there is no hope!!! as long as we put the clocks the right way we'll be ok!! we'll soon tell if its lighter or darker


----------



## b3ndy

I thought that too Sal - she married into a big family and has given them their first girl so I'll give them a while to do their visiting before I start feeling guilty.

we've just had a debate about the clocks at work - it will be slightly lighter in the mornings - but the biggest impact will be in the afternoons as kiddies going home from school ....so when they go home at 3pm it will be as light as it would have been at 2pm - (road safety is big issue for all this clock business as there was talk at one point of ditching it/changing it - but coz most of road accidents happen in winter when nights are darker they thought this was safer option)


----------



## scratch

yeah but they  dont think about the poor parents whose kids are still on summer time!! and the dog will be. Great back to being woken at 6am instead of 7am


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Have a bit of time today so can   for a bit

Sal.. my fil dogs the same but hge actually picks them up and brings them in the house
Flower.. it's lighter in the mornings when the clocks change - at least for 1 night we get an extra hour in bed   they changing of the clocks goes back years it was done to help the farmers in Scotland as they don't get as much daylight as us southeners
B3ndy.. great news about the new shifts be a bit kinder on you in the mornings I expect
Sarah.. how are you - sorry wasn't around yesterday to answer your query but didn't get an PM from you  

Finally managed to persuade my boss to let me us 2 days from next years holiday so booked 13/11 - 21/11 will be jetting off to Phuket staying at a great hotel where you have direct access from your terrace to the pool - can't wait

Dh has another interview today he really likes the sound of this one so I'm keeping everything crossed - well until I see him tonight    One of the other companies came back to him and said they didn't think he had enough "big deal" experience - what the heck he's known in the city and the "big deal" guru if they call deals ranging from £5m - £20m not big then what are they looking for  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty - hols sounds fab (room for a "not so" little one  )   good luck for your dh.  My dh kept being told he was "over qualified" or that they thought he would be bored as he was senior, grrr. very frustrating!

so we at least get a lighter morning at least for a little while     and we'll be driving home with our car headlights on


----------



## scratch

Binty the holiday sounds brill. My dh would love to go to Phuket

I want to go home now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty

Flower.. I'll have plenty of room on the way out but don't think I will on way back as I always buy loads when I go to Thailand - really not sure you'd like to be in the hold it's going to take us 15 hours to get there via Abu Dhabi  
Sal.. what time you finishing today


----------



## flowerpot

Hmmm ok then Binty, I'll let you off, dont think I could stand that 

just off to warm my soup


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls  

Am back....work went manic and to top it of we had a power cut (the whole of our town did  ) its so dark and dreary today I couldn't see a thing in my office!!!! 

Binty - forgot to PM you hun....my other kitten had an accident on the carpet over the weekend.....so they aren't weeing often but both have done it   gonna keep an eye on them then go and see the vet about that injection thingy....just wondered how often your cat was doing it?

B3ndy - Hiya hun!!!!  Not started packing YET.....but thinking about what to take....gonna need winter woolies for NY and bikinis or Miami!!!!  

Sal - ohhhh I loved the build up to my wedding....I was completely   for a year...used to just disappear from work then come back with tiaras and material samples....bless my good friend Heather who covered for me or I am sure I would have been sacked  

Flower - Have you booked the B & B yet?  I loved the lakes went their on a motorbike!!!! (from Brum - so not as far as Gloucestershire!) in 1997  

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Binty  I finish at 1.30pm but it is so cold and damp I just want to go home. 

Sarah  when do you go now?? Bet you cant wait


----------



## flowerpot

i wasn't so bad in the lead up to my wedding because we did it abroad with only 5 other people we didnt have so much to organise.  my dress was a bargain, despite the fact i had the money to buy a dearer one, i ended up with a bodice and skirt that was meant for a bridesmaid dress and made in ivory.  its because i didnt want anything with layers with being in jamaica.  and it cost about 150 quid!


----------



## scratch

Katie said she will make it at cost for me so I just have to buy the material and bits and bobs(she gets it cheap anyway) and she will make it for free. Good job really.


----------



## flowerpot

thats great Sal, its good when you know someone


----------



## scratch

if you check your emails there is a picture of our nicked design!!


----------



## sarahstewart

well done you Flower - sometimes I look back and think WHY did I spend so much....why did I NEED those things....I was totally obsessed with getting married !!!! What a WALLY!!!!!  

Sal - we fly on the 11th November (and I am working up until then....finish the day before ) -  that's great hun about your dress....you will look beautiful....and very SKINNY!!!!!   have you emailed it to me too!!!!! 

The letter F on my keyboard keeps sticking its really doing my head in


----------



## scratch

of course I have sent it you Sarah

You will just be coming back from your hols then I will be going 30th Nov for me and counting


----------



## flowerpot

i'm just gonna look at my emails.....


----------



## binty

Sal..  I've not got it   
Sarah.. mine used to do it probably once a week but only on dh's clothes that he left on the floor   I'm on my hols 2 days after you bikini's all the way
Flower.. have you thought to look at Old English Inns - we've stayed in a few and had a fab time - every reasonable as well


----------



## scratch

Binty I havent got your email addie. Pm it me and I will send you the piccie

And if you lot dont like it be honest ladies!!!


----------



## binty

sal.. just pm'd you


----------



## binty

It's just started thuddering and lightning here - don't like it   got to go out a buy my lunch as well


----------



## flowerpot

can't get into hotmail for some reason, its been playing up all week. will try again later

Binty - will i just put old english inns on google?  will try that thanks.  i think dh would like to stay in a pub


----------



## binty

Sal.. looks fab darling - are you going for the same colours?

Flower.. think its under Ye Olde Inns try google


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty - sorry to keep bugging you....the injection worked  straight away then did it?

Sal - its beautiful - I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## scratch

flower   try Rural Retreats or the National Trust cottages they have some lovely ones!!

Binty I have sent it you. thanks chick I wasnt quite sure. And yes as I am dark and dd is really fair I have to have something quite strong for her or she just disappears if you know what I mean. i might not have quite as much detail but i quite like the red gold and ivory. and I am 5ft 7ins in bare feet so I can carry it off

thank god you liked it i was starting to worry


----------



## flowerpot

will try that!  and will try hotmail again, i want to see it!!!


----------



## kim77

Hello Ladies

Hope you dontmind me poppingon and saying hello.



Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Kim!!! Lovely to see you.  I've been asking the girls about you to see if they had heard anything.  How are you doing? not long now 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

just got 2 emails back, one from a nice pub in kirby lonsdale, does good grub and beer   70 quid per room per night and one in Keswick where we have been before which is a nice guesthouse 60 quid per room.  both with breakfast (if we can get up  )


----------



## kim77

Hi Flowerpot

I'm good thanks.  My last day of work today and I have nothing to do......i'm sooooo bored.  Stuck here till 5pm to  

Still nothing with me, few twinges but really not a clue what is what.  Might just be stretching pains. Time will tell.

How are you?

Kim xxx


----------



## binty

Need to log off now as have a meeting in 1 hr and lots to do before then - will catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy

Sal binty - blimey you have a lot of meetings!! hope your dh has some good news for you when he gets home!!

Sal - am LOVING the dress - like the colours too!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww your last day!  have you had any nice gifts or a nice send off?   Just think, you can have a lie in tomorrow 

I'm fine thanks, nothing much to report!  

You'll have to remember to come and tell us when your baby girl arrives.  Can you access the net at home if your bored whilst on leave?


----------



## b3ndy

oops sorry - forgot to say -   Kim

like Flower says - hopefully you'll have lots of time for plenty of lie-ins before your bubba arrives...not like someone I worked with who started her maternity leave on the Friday and gave birth on the Monday! 

how long are you taking off work?

Flower - you decided on your location for your luscious lakes   weekend - and when is it you're going?


----------



## flowerpot

yep, we had someone here left on the friday, gave birth on the Saturday, 3 weeks early!!   

Not yet B3ndy, I've emailed some of the ones over to dh's laptop for us to look at tonight but I'm also gonna wait and see on the one you gave me too.  Its looking about 60-70 quid for the room which isnt bad with breakfast.  one of them is a pub with rave reviews about the food etc. got to think about if the weather is bad!  Were looking around 17th November weekend for dh's birthday.  Feels a bit naughty spending money when were supposed to be being careful etc but after the past 6 months that we have had I think we should have a treat.


----------



## flowerpot

Binty xx


----------



## b3ndy

God yeah definitely do it Flower - it'll help you both recharge the batteries and 'get away from it all' for a bit


----------



## flowerpot

thats what i thought and i said to dh that i wouldnt get him a birthday present and pay towards it and he'll get money of his sister and ma and pa too.


----------



## sarahstewart

Girls - If I don't log back on later I will see you all tomorrow after my PCT    

TTFN

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

oh GOOD LUCK SARAH!!!!  hope it goes ok, i'm sure it will. try not to think about it until after you have had your BMS xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

OMG - sorry Sarah - completely forgot tomorrow was Thursday and you had your PCT...(to be quite honest I don't know what day of the week it is right now   ) Good luck - hope it goes ok.....just close your eyes and think of England!! 

flower - that sounds a good idea - that way you won't feel too guilty. Enjoy the footie tonight and good luck for weigh in!   

looks like we're all deserting now - my eyelids are getting heavy so am off for a nap.

'speak' tomorrow chicks

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy and everyone else.  Kim do stay in touch 

I'm off shortly too so catch up tomorrow. Sarah you'll be fine chick xxxx


----------



## scratch

Sarah  good luck for tomorrow chick

I wonder how Kerry got on today at St Marys? thats if I have the right day you know what I am like.

Just a quickie have a lovely evening  flower enjoy your naughty night

I have to take dd for swimming lessons

Kim  My daughter was 4 weeks early and I never had a braxton hick or nothing!!! Take it easy now though

Catch you lovely ladies tomorrow


Sal xx


----------



## kim77

I have the net at home so will defo let you all know when it happens.  

4 weeks early!!!!!!!! thats just scary.  

Well my day has been horrid, sat with two guys in there late 50s...Grumpy old men at that!!!! so not that nice.  Had a few gifts but alot of them will wait till Bubble is born.  Its an excuse for them to slip out of work to visit me as I only live 5 mins away.  

I will be off for a nice 12months.  Hoping we can afford it, but we will make manage.  its worth it.

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls hope everyone is ok  

Good luck to Sarah for today and I hope Kerry got on ok yesterday, it was Wednesday she was going Sal I think?

Kim, miserable g!ts arent they!  You think they could have made an effort. ah well you will be at home now and hopefully with your feet up with work far from your mind 

Me and dh had a chat last night, not sure were gonna go away now in November, even tho it was only a couple of nights.  We worked our finances out etc and we both really enjoy a good old time at Xmas, you know pub, meals out, lots of booze and nice grub and it would leave us short.  Dh is right as well that when we were in dire-straights with everything we both said if we couldnt afford something then we werent doing it, it certainly gave us a lesson, so we must keep to that now even though the money is coming back in.   So were gonna have a nice meal for his birthday or something.   We desperately want a holiday next spring so can look forward to getting holiday brochures in the new year   The only thing that might change is if we can get a really cheap B&B.  I've also worked out that my AF could be here at the time which would be awful


----------



## scratch

Flower  good plan and like you say in the long run I am sure a holiday in the spring will be just as nice if not better. I can recommend a really nice resturant in town that does great meals and makes birthdays special. They used to bring out a cake and bunch of flowers for the birthday girl/boy on the house!!

I have had a right old morning today. DD has her school photo and my Mum asked for one with her hair down. Well her hair is really long and she usually has it in french plaits. But at 6.00am this  morning I was putting curlers in it to stop it looking like rats tails. I dont know why I bothered becuase by 9.00am it will look just like she got out of bed!!

then I couldnt get oput of my drive way as there had been a bad car crash at the junction and the police had closed the road. they finally let me out then it was chaos all round our road. I amso glad to get to work!! (never thought i would sya that).
and to top it off I have a full admin meeting at 10.30 oh what fun!!!


Sarah  Good luck chick thinking of you

B3ndy  You ok chicken. 

Binty  Dont work to hard


----------



## b3ndy

just a quick ola from me chicks 

Sarah - sending you lots of  

flower - you sound like you've thought out the whole b'day thing - you can have just as good a time at home - and remember - there's always next year!

Sal - how you doing today chick? God - what a nightmare morning...you'll need a lie down soon!

Binty - how did your dh get on?

I got a text from my friend telling me she was out of hosp and at home, and asked me to go round....but still not plucked up the courage to go yet - may do today - not decided....how bad is that of me??

gotta dash - we're off air in a tick and still got loads to do

S
xx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  dont feel bad about it. Just go when you feel ready I am sure your mate will understand. My friend didnt tell me her daughter had a m/c 4 weeks ago in case it upset me. sometimes your friends understand more than yu think


----------



## flowerpot

i agree with Sal B3ndy, if she is a mate she will understand and you never know she might feel just as bad and worried about you and wants to get it over with and check you are ok.    Its so hard, as you know from my recent panic recently, I was actually ok once I got there it was the build up.  I think more than anything I just needed to get the first visit out the way, I'll be ok now.

Sal, what a morning! has she got her french plaits in now then?  Oh yes do tell me the restaurant, always good to know. if not we might go to a lovely one near us, I think were gonna suss out who is coming first either just the two of us or a crowd


----------



## b3ndy

Very true Sal and Flower...it's just this guilt thing I feel when friends are involved as I like to think i'm quite a loyal person who's always there for people when they need me


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  You are always there for everyone but sometimes you have to put yourself first. It doesnt make you selfish it makes you normal!!!

Flower  The resturant is Harpers on Ridgefield, off John Dalton Street I will get you the number. We went for my 21st and I had my hen night there. Really nice steaks and quite romantic!!

And no plaits. She did have some rather cute runglets when she went out but I dont think they will last


----------



## flowerpot

yep i'm exactly the same.  when she told me she was preggers i couldnt talk for a while but i felt guilty as i'm normally supportive and loyal etc.


----------



## b3ndy

thanks Sal....are you going to post up the new school pic - the ringlets sound lovely! I used to hate school photo time... coz my bro and I were in the same year we always had them together at jnr school and one or other of us ended up pulling some sort of face! 

flower - how often do you normally see your friend who's just had the baby...what did she have in the end btw?


----------



## scratch

dd normally has the cheeseiest grin or she looks constipated. I dont know why I bothered  doing her hair as she is a right little tomboy and looks more like her when she is all scruffy and covered in dirt!!


----------



## Suzie

right think its time for a new home you lovely ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70550.new#new

xx


----------

